# EN World Pigskin Pick'em (Updated 12.27.05 - Week 16 results posted)



## reveal

I used to play Fantasy Football but I found it took to much attention away from other things. So now I just play Pigskin Pick'em.

Basically, you go in every week and pick who you think will win the US football games. That's it. Nothing complex about it. It's not open yet, but when it does will anyone want to do this? My wife and I usually compete against one another but I'd like to open it up a little more. Let me know if you're interested. 

Edit: If you're interested in doing College Pick'em, check out this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141813

Edit 2: This is who we have so far:

Handle - Team name

reveal - Da Bears!
Keryn - Keryn
GlassJaw - Warmachine
fett527 - fett527
Brother Shatterstone - 	Shatterstone's Picks
JimAde - The Pack
Crothian - ThievesWorld
DaveMage - DaveMage
drothgery - Packfan West
Bront - Bront's Picks
Jaws - Fightin Yeti
Dungannon - Dungannon
loki44 - loki44
Captain Tagon - <no name>
JoeBlank - JoeBlank
Dimwhit - Dimwhit


----------



## GlassJaw

I'm game.  What do we win?


----------



## reveal

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm game.  What do we win?




The satisfaction that your random guesses are more accurate than everyone elses random guesses.

I'll let everyone know when it starts. I'll need e-mail addresses so I can send out the invitations once I have it set up. Please send them to reveal at cox dot not.


----------



## Jaws

I have been doing the pigskin picks with my local radio stations the last 3 years. Usually the winner of the week gets a case of beer and the season winner gets a wide screen tv or somesuch.

Friends and I compete each week when we remember to make our picks on time. One of us usually forgets to do it one week.

I would of finished in the top 10 last year if I remembered that some games late in the season were played on a Friday before Xmas. So I missed a week and finished in the 60s overall.

I'll give this a go with y'all. Its fun and easy.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## fett527

Fantasy Football definitely takes too much time and commitment.  I'm in.


How about the college pick 'em?  I'm much bigger on college football.


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

> Fantasy Football definitely takes too much time and commitment.  I'm in.





Edit: There's no pigskin pick'em for college just pro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> Edit: There's no pigskin pick'em for college just pro.




Yahoo I beleive has one... 

Anyhow I would be interested in the above.   Email is ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## reveal

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yahoo I beleive has one...
> 
> Anyhow I would be interested in the above.   Email is ftn4life@earthlink.net




Sweet! It's usually up within 2 or 3 weeks before the beginning of the season. I'm not going to do the spread option because I just don't care enough. Also, there will be no team automatically selected if you forget a week.


----------



## JimAde

I'm in.  E-mail to follow!

One of my problems with these is that I tend to pick the team I want to win instead of the one I should expect to win.


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm in.  E-mail to follow!




 I love your e-mail address!


----------



## JimAde

People who read Sluggy Freelance think it's funny.  People who don't just think I'm weird. 

For anyone who doesn't.  What's the matter with you? 

http://www.sluggy.com


----------



## Crothian

I'm in cgath@insight.rr.com


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm in cgath@insight.rr.com




w00t!

Anyone have any suggestions on a name for the group?

The EN World Gang
Geeks luv us some football!
Tight Ends and Wide Receivers


----------



## GlassJaw

> The satisfaction that your random guesses are more accurate than everyone elses random guesses.




Random nothing.  I'm here to whoop some fellow EN Worlder _arse_!    

Bring it on!!

email: chris7476 at yahoo dot com


----------



## DaveMage

I'll be in!

davemage@aol.com


----------



## drothgery

Could be fun...

packfan_dave@yahoo.com


----------



## reveal

drothgery said:
			
		

> Could be fun...
> 
> packfan_dave@yahoo.com




Ahem. Packers fans are not invited.





















Just kidding. Go Bears!


----------



## JimAde

reveal said:
			
		

> Ahem. Packers fans are not invited.
> <snip>
> Just kidding. Go Bears!




      

Ok.  Now it's on!  

-Jim (Packer fan and expatriate Cheesehead extraordinaire!)


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok.  Now it's on!
> 
> -Jim (Packer fan and expatriate Cheesehead extraordinaire!)




My wife's a Cheesehead so I can sympathize with you. When did you first feel this overwhelming urge to suck so much?


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Edit: There's no pigskin pick'em for college just pro.



College Pick'em

I'm in for both groups btw, college and pro.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> Edit: There's no pigskin pick'em for college just pro.




I beg to differ since I went here from the link you posted:

http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/frontpage


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ since I went here from the link you posted:
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/frontpage




Ah. I couldn't find it. Cool. How about you set up the college and I'll set up the pro? When it's up of course.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah. I couldn't find it. Cool. How about you set up the college and I'll set up the pro? When it's up of course.




Done and done.


----------



## griff_goodbeard

Sign me up! bethazor77@hotmail.com


----------



## reveal

Quick update: Pigskin Pick'em starts in September (according to the Fantasy front page). Since the first game of the regular season is September 8, I'm assuming it'll be sometime during the first week.


----------



## Jaws

reveal said:
			
		

> Quick update: Pigskin Pick'em starts in September (according to the Fantasy front page). Since the first game of the regular season is September 8, I'm assuming it'll be sometime during the first week.



It should start on Sept. the 1st. Definately before the 8th.

Another Packer fan. Down with da Bears.  

jjaws9 @ charter.net


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## drothgery

Jaws said:
			
		

> It should start on Sept. the 1st. Definately before the 8th.
> 
> Another Packer fan. Down with da Bears.




Down with the Vikings. The Bears are the honorable, traditional rivals. The Vikes just suck.


----------



## drothgery

Bront said:
			
		

> College Pick'em
> 
> I'm in for both groups btw, college and pro.




Ditto. Fortunately for my standing in the game, the Orange are unlikely to get into the top 25 ...


----------



## fett527

Bront said:
			
		

> College Pick'em
> 
> I'm in for both groups btw, college and pro.





Started another thread for it.  Please chime in there too.


----------



## Dungannon

Oooh, I want in on this.  E-mail is seatownjay-at-gmail-dot-com.


----------



## loki44

Count me in:

shereikis@yahoo.com


----------



## Bront

Bront20 at Gmail dot Com   As requested.


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> Bront20 at Gmail dot Com   As requested.




Cool. I just send off an e-mail to everyone to see if any come back undeliverable. No need to respond, as the e-mail says. But if you don't have it, please let me know here. It's from Tony Law (reveal at cox dot net).


----------



## Captain Tagon

Why not?

artisnottheworld@gmail.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> Cool. I just send off an e-mail to everyone to see if any come back undeliverable. No need to respond, as the e-mail says. But if you don't have it, please let me know here. It's from Tony Law (reveal at cox dot net).




Oops!  I got it but deleted it cause I thought it was junk mail...   I've since saved it.


----------



## reveal

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops!  I got it but deleted it cause I thought it was junk mail...   I've since saved it.




No problem. That's why I also posted here. That way people didn't think it was junk mail.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> No problem. That's why I also posted here. That way people didn't think it was junk mail.




A better subject line could have been better.   but now you have your own rule so your mail doesn't end up in the inbox anymore.


----------



## reveal

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but now you have your own rule so your mail doesn't end up in the inbox anymore.




Is that a good thing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> Is that a good thing?



Your mail will always be read now....  

So I would say that it’s good for you and bad for me!


----------



## reveal

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your mail will always be read now....
> 
> So I would say that it’s good for you and bad for me!




You don't mind me selling it, do you?


----------



## JoeBlank

What do I need to do to get in on this? Just post my email?

jwblankenshipjr [at] yahoo [dot] com

I like college football more than pro, but I think I know pro a little better. That almost makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> You don't mind me selling it, do you?



What your email address...?  Sure help yourself.  Its far more of a inconvenience to you than me.


----------



## reveal

*bump*

We've still got about a month but just in case someone else wants to join, I'm bumping this.


----------



## The_Universe

I'd be in - but I totally think we should have a prize.


----------



## JimAde

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'd be in - but I totally think we should have a prize.



 A big pat on the back and a rousing "Huzzah" don't do it for you?


----------



## reveal

It seems the frontpage has changed so hopefully it'll be sooner than later (even though the main page still says September). 

I still don't have a name for the group yet. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> I still don't have a name for the group yet. Anyone have any suggestions?




ENworld's Pigskin Pick'em 

Note: You didn't say the suggestion needed to be a good one.


----------



## The_Universe

JimAde said:
			
		

> A big pat on the back and a rousing "Huzzah" don't do it for you?



 Well, it would - but it would also be cool if there was some kind of recognition for the winner. 

The season approaches - anyone have details on how we're going to run this?

And I agree with Brother Shatterstones suggestion re: the name.


----------



## reveal

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, it would - but it would also be cool if there was some kind of recognition for the winner.
> 
> The season approaches - anyone have details on how we're going to run this?
> 
> And I agree with Brother Shatterstones suggestion re: the name.




Well, I'm not sure about recognition, but I was planning on setting up the team and then sending e-mails to everyone. I would then post reminders before the games and then post the winners the following Monday with a talley of how many weeks they've won and how many correct picks they have.


----------



## JimAde

That's great, Reveal.  Thanks for doing the administration stuff.

I have utterly failed to come up with a clever name.  I was trying to come up with something from the dual meaning of GM: General manager (of a team) and Game Master.

But I failed.


----------



## The_Universe

reveal said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure about recognition, but I was planning on setting up the team and then sending e-mails to everyone. I would then post reminders before the games and then post the winners the following Monday with a talley of how many weeks they've won and how many correct picks they have.



 The how sounds great. Let me know when you need a "real" e-mail address from me. 

As for a "prize" - maybe if we all donated a dollar, we could award the winner with a gift certificate to enworld's RPGshop or have it be a copy of some book that's hot near the end of the season?

Or maybe it will just be for pride. *shrugs* who knows!


----------



## reveal

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The how sounds great. Let me know when you need a "real" e-mail address from me.
> 
> As for a "prize" - maybe if we all donated a dollar, we could award the winner with a gift certificate to enworld's RPGshop or have it be a copy of some book that's hot near the end of the season?
> 
> Or maybe it will just be for pride. *shrugs* who knows!




Send me your e-mail addy whenever you want. I have them all in a group and have sent out some test e-mails to verify the addresses. My e-mail addy is somewhere in this thread. 

I would rather not do a prize. I just wanted to do this for fun and bragging rights. But if everyone else wants to do it, I'll do it; I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> ..I would rather not do a prize. I just wanted to do this for fun and bragging rights. But if everyone else wants to do it, I'll do it; I'm pretty flexible.





Agree with just bragging rights.  Let's keep it simple.

Also, if anyone else is interested in the College version go here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141813


----------



## Dimwhit

I sent off an email. I'm in.


----------



## JoeBlank

If the prize is to be bragging rights, then we could agree that everyone who participates and does not win must run the winner's name in their .sig for a month.

Something like "I lost to _____________ in the EN World Pigskin Pick'em"


----------



## Dimwhit

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> If the prize is to be bragging rights, then we could agree that everyone who participates and does not win must run the winner's name in their .sig for a month.
> 
> Something like "I lost to _____________ in the EN World Pigskin Pick'em"



 We could go one step further as list all the names of the people who beat us, starting with first place. That way, the one who takes last place has dozens of names in their sig. More humiliating.


----------



## loki44

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> If the prize is to be bragging rights, then we could agree that everyone who participates and does not win must run the winner's name in their .sig for a month.
> 
> Something like "I lost to _____________ in the EN World Pigskin Pick'em"




Great idea!  But I think the winner should get to dictate the text.


----------



## JimAde

That's my kind of bet.  My sig's too short anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Something like "I lost to _____________ in the EN World Pigskin Pick'em"




If I lose I won't run this in the IC threads for the PbP games, I don't run any signature in those threads, but I would be willing to do so in other forums/threads.


----------



## Dimwhit

I think things are up now. Who's getting the group set up?


----------



## reveal

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I think things are up now. Who's getting the group set up?




I am but it's not up yet. College is but NFL isn't.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> I am but it's not up yet. College is but NFL isn't.




Go Gators!


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Go Gators!




WAR EAGLE!


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> WAR EAGLE!





*GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

> *GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!*




Who?


----------



## Jaws

reveal said:
			
		

> Who?



Ohio St. Buckeyes is my guess.

Go Badgers!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> Who?


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




Who?


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> Who?


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




I'm still not following.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm still not following.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm still not following.


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




I don't get it.


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




Nice boobs though.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




Wow. Looks like that fella's been smokin' a lot of dope.


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


----------



## reveal

fett527 said:
			
		

>




Nope, still don't get it. Is that supposed to be some kind of euphamism for "loser?"


----------



## fett527

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope, still don't get it. Is that supposed to be some kind of euphamism for "loser?"




=


----------



## JimAde

Jaws said:
			
		

> Go Badgers!




Woohoo! 

Reveal, I'll be away from the web for a week or so.  If the group gets set up in that time I do still want in.

Thanks.


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> Reveal, I'll be away from the web for a week or so.  If the group gets set up in that time I do still want in.
> 
> Thanks.




According to the site, it won't be up until September. But hopefully it will actually be up sooner. I'll set everything up ASAP and send out the e-mails to everyone. I'll also post here to let everyone know to check their e-mail.


----------



## drothgery

reveal said:
			
		

> WAR EAGLE!




If it were basketball season, I'd drop some display of Syracuse fandom here, but Orange Football post-McNabb has had much worth talking about. I mean, there was the Dwight Freeney's Destroy All Quarterbacks year in 2001 where we won a lot of games without an offense, but that was it...


----------



## reveal

Ok folks. The group has been set up and the e-mail has been sent. It's coming from me (reveal at cox dot net) and the subject is "EN World Pigskin Pick'em Has Begun!" for those of you with spam filters.

Once you create your team, please post your team name here so I can keep track of it. I'll update the list on the first post accordingly.


----------



## Jaws

reveal said:
			
		

> Once you create your team, please post your team name here so I can keep track of it. I'll update the list on the first post accordingly.



Go Fightin Yeti!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

My team name is, cleverly, DaveMage....    :\


----------



## fett527

fett527.  Our originality knows no bounds DaveMage.


----------



## Dimwhit

My team name should be obvious (Dimwhit).


----------



## drothgery

PackfanWest.

There are a lot of games where I'm nervous about my first pick.


----------



## JoeBlank

Obvious team name for me too.

I have some research to do before I make my picks. What is the deadline?


----------



## reveal

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Obvious team name for me too.
> 
> I have some research to do before I make my picks. What is the deadline?




The first game is September 8, not sure what time. Picks lock at that time.


----------



## Keryn

My team name is Keryn...just Keryn. Yes, I'm that boring.


----------



## reveal

Captain Tagon, you're team name is blank.


----------



## Crothian

ThievewWorld is in the house....


----------



## loki44

reveal said:
			
		

> Ok folks. The group has been set up and the e-mail has been sent.




I seem to have misplaced the email.  I had it but must've deleted it by accident.  Could you please resend to: shereikis@yahoo.com

Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## reveal

loki44 said:
			
		

> I seem to have misplaced the email.  I had it but must've deleted it by accident.  Could you please resend to: shereikis@yahoo.com
> 
> Sorry 'bout that!




Sent!


----------



## loki44

OK, I'm in as loki44.


----------



## GlassJaw

Ok, I'm ready to go.  My team name is Warmachine, because that's what's going to be stomping your sorry EN World behinds.  That's right people, know it, fear it.


----------



## Dungannon

Signed up yesterday.  Now lets see if the football Gods cooperate with me this year...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Signed up yesterday.  Now lets see if the football Gods cooperate with me this year...



 After having success fantasy wise the last few years I'm just hoping that the Chiefs play like the team I know they could be...  They have so much talent on both sides of the ball now. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## JimAde

Ok, I'm back from vacation and did my week 1 picks.  It's amazing how quickly you can do them when you're completely ignorant.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm back from vacation and did my week 1 picks.  It's amazing how quickly you can do them when you're completely ignorant.



 It’s the first week…  It’s going to be a crapshoot for pretty much everyone.


----------



## Jaws

I did my picks before I forgot. I had a chance last year to finish in the top ten if I wouldn't of forgotten about games being earlier than Sunday late in the season.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Captain Tagon

reveal said:
			
		

> Captain Tagon, you're team name is blank.




Yeah, I couldn't seem to figure out how to fix that. Any idea? Or you can all just lose to the blanks.


----------



## reveal

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I couldn't seem to figure out how to fix that. Any idea? Or you can all just lose to the blanks.




In the area where you make your picks, it says "Edit Entry Settings" at the top left. You can edit your entry name in there.


----------



## reveal

First game tomorrow night. Make sure to make your picks.


----------



## Crothian

So, who picked Oakland?


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, who picked Oakland?




Not me. Even with Moss, I don't think Oakland's offense will be a threat against New England.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, who picked Oakland?




Only those who flipped a coin...


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Only those who flipped a coin...




Even my cion was smart enough to take the Patriots...


----------



## JoeBlank

Got my picks in. Think I took the favorite in every game, except Monday night. 

Go Falcs!


----------



## Crothian

before ther season starts it is hard to pick an upset


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> before ther season starts it is hard to pick an upset



I’m no doubt in trouble…  I picked a couple of upsets.


----------



## DaveMage

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m no doubt in trouble…  I picked a couple of upsets.




As did I.    

(Including the Falcons.      )


----------



## drothgery

I only picked the team that had a worse record last year in one game, but I can't think Panthers over Saints counts as an upset. Next week I'll take more chances.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> As did I.
> 
> (Including the Falcons.      )



I got San Francisco winning though!

Okay not really.... I have Houston, Kansas City, and the Panthers.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got San Francisco winning though!
> 
> Okay not really.... I have Houston, Kansas City, and the Panthers.




I'm not sure how big of upsets those would be.  All three teams are expected to have a better season this year....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how big of upsets those would be.  All three teams are expected to have a better season this year....



Well KC plays the Jets, who where 10-6 year, so while I suspect that the chiefs will be 3 to 4 games better this year (10-11 wins) at the moment it would probably be an eye opening win for them.


----------



## fett527

GOt my picks in this morning.  Go Bengals!  Not a huge fan, but my family is and it would be nice for them to have a winning record this year.


----------



## DaveMage

fett527 said:
			
		

> GOt my picks in this morning.  Go Bengals!  Not a huge fan, but my family is and it would be nice for them to have a winning record this year.




I don't know what to make of the Bengals yet.  Several of the sportswriters I read say that Cincinnati could be a very good team.


----------



## JoeBlank

I picked the Bengals to win because they drafted David Pollack from my beloved Georgia Bulldogs. Otherwise, I know nothing about the team this year.


----------



## Dimwhit

I don't like the Georiga Bulldogs much these days. I wonder why...


----------



## fett527

Bengals were 8-8 for two seasons.  Many reason to believe they will be even better:  Carson Palmer, Chad Johnson, Rudi Johnson, TJ Houshmandzadeh, Chris Perry.  They let Peter Warrick go which was a good thing.  And they've got Craig Krenzel as their third string QB!

Defense has Deltha O'Neal, Tory James, and the aforementioned David Pollack.


----------



## DaveMage

I would imagine that all of us are 1-0 this morning...


----------



## fett527

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I would imagine that all of us are 1-0 this morning...





Yup.  I know I am.


----------



## JimAde

fett527 said:
			
		

> Yup.  I know I am.



 I was pretty worried in the first quarter, though!  I thought my wife was going to huck a brick at the television at one point.


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> I was pretty worried in the first quarter, though!  I thought my wife was going to huck a brick at the television at one point.




If that happens, make sure to post the pictures.


----------



## JoeBlank

Regardless of the outcome, I figured we would all be tied this morning, either at 1-0 or 0-1.

I've gotten to the age where I can't stay up past my bedtime too often, so I only make exceptions for my favorite teams or big games. The Braves already kept me up late the night before with an extra-inning win, so I missed the end of this game.


----------



## drothgery

Living in the Pacific time zone helps with that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Living in the Pacific time zone helps with that...



 Yeah, that might be the only thing I miss after my recent move...


----------



## DaveMage

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Regardless of the outcome, I figured we would all be tied this morning, either at 1-0 or 0-1.
> 
> I've gotten to the age where I can't stay up past my bedtime too often, so I only make exceptions for my favorite teams or big games. The Braves already kept me up late the night before with an extra-inning win, so I missed the end of this game.




Yeah.  Unless the Jaguars are playing (which isn't too often *sigh*), night football is a first-half-only show for me.  I need my sleep!


----------



## Dimwhit

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Regardless of the outcome, I figured we would all be tied this morning, either at 1-0 or 0-1.
> 
> I've gotten to the age where I can't stay up past my bedtime too often, so I only make exceptions for my favorite teams or big games. The Braves already kept me up late the night before with an extra-inning win, so I missed the end of this game.



 You, too, eh? But that one was worth it.


----------



## DaveMage

Nice job, Jaws & JoeBlank...  

Not a stellar start for the Mage, but I can handle being only 2 back....


----------



## JoeBlank

What a shock! Beginners luck for me, I guess. 

I see Jaws and Keryn have picked Philly tonight, and I have the Falcons, so we will have a clear leader in the morning. 

Now to start the caffeine build so I can stay up for the game.


----------



## reveal

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> What a shock! Beginners luck for me, I guess.
> 
> I see Jaws and Keryn have picked Philly tonight, and I have the Falcons, so we will have a clear leader in the morning.
> 
> Now to start the caffeine build so I can stay up for the game.




My wife (Keryn) picked teams based simply upon who had the better record from last year. Her grandmother always won her offices fantasy football pools because she would pick the team whose colors she liked best. I think my wife acquired that gene.


----------



## Jaws

If we were going by points like the other pigskin pick'em I play, I wouldn't be doing so well. The teams that I picked that lost, I put big points on them (Vikings, Panthers, Rams).


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## reveal

Congrats to JoeBlank on a most impressive Week 1 victory. 

I've attached the results in spreadsheet format for those that want it. Otherwise, here are the standings.

1st (11) - JoeBlank
2nd (10) - Jaws
3rd (9) - Keryn, DaveMage, Dungannon, GlassJaw, JimAde, loki44
4th (8) - reveal
5th (7) - Crothian, Bront, Captain Tagon, fett527
6th (6) - drothgery, dimwhit
7th (5) - Brother Shatterstone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Reveal, 

Hey, how about we delete that above post? No point in all of ENworld knowing how bad I did...


----------



## JoeBlank

Hope I haven't set the bar too high for myself.

Sleepy Joe


----------



## JimAde

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Reveal,
> 
> Hey, how about we delete that above post? No point in all of ENworld knowing how bad I did...



 Here's a prediction for you: I predict by the end of next week Brother Shatterstone will have a better record than me.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Reveal,
> 
> Hey, how about we delete that above post? No point in all of ENworld knowing how bad I did...



I thought we were putting a link up to the results on the main page just for that purpose...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought we were putting a link up to the results on the main page just for that purpose...



 Good point, we should remove that one too!


----------



## reveal

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good point, we should remove that one too!




I already paid for a banner ad that says "Brother Shatterstone is teh suck." You should see it in rotation soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> I already paid for a banner ad that says "Brother Shatterstone is teh suck." You should see it in rotation soon.



 Your kindness will not go unpaid.


----------



## DaveMage

IIRC, week 2 has some tough games to call...


----------



## Jaws

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Hope I haven't set the bar too high for myself.
> 
> Sleepy Joe



Congrats Joe!

Now is your time to rub it in. I know you paid that third stringer to start that pre-game fight.  


Peace and smiles 

j. (a.k.a. Dopey Joe)


----------



## Crothian

okay, so can other people get to the picking page?  I keep getting an error.  What url you all using?


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, so can other people get to the picking page?  I keep getting an error.  What url you all using?




I've been using the one in the first message of the thread.


----------



## JimAde

When I go the the pick 'em page and see our current standings I click on my name.  I go to a page that says "Week 2 selections" but there's no games listed.  Am I doing something wrong?

_EDIT:  Never mind.  I wasn't logged in!_


----------



## Crothian

it won't lert me log in so, I guess I can't pick anything this week....


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> it won't lert me log in so, I guess I can't pick anything this week....




That bites.

Is it a bad username/password, or are you still getting a broken link?


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That bites.
> 
> Is it a bad username/password, or are you still getting a broken link?



I just did my picks. I had to request a new password to sign in.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That bites.
> 
> Is it a bad username/password, or are you still getting a broken link?




took me an hour, but I got in.  And I got my games picked!!  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I had to request a new password like a week ago too.  (Okay it was like Monday)  ESPN is like the crap fantasy site of the year…

(I just did my picks also.)


----------



## Crothian

It's offical I'm lousy at picking games.  

But Steelers win, and frankly that's all I care about.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's offical I'm lousy at picking games.
> 
> But Steelers win, and frankly that's all I care about.




I'm still picking the Bengals to win the AFC North.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I'm still picking the Bengals to win the AFC North.




No way, they have a great offense, but once the run into Baltimore and Pitsburgh, 2 of the better dfefenses in the game, they won't be able to do the job.  But I think they might be a playoff team.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> No way, they have a great offense, but once the run into Baltimore and Pitsburgh, 2 of the better dfefenses in the game, they won't be able to do the job.  But I think they might be a playoff team.





We'll see. The first two weeks this year have been pretty crazy. Pittsburgh looks pretty dominant, but look at who they played. And Palmer's a gunslinger.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> We'll see. The first two weeks this year have been pretty crazy. Pittsburgh looks pretty dominant, but look at who they played. And Palmer's a gunslinger.




No doubt Steelers have had two soft opponents.  But the Bengals have played a soft team in the Browns and the Vikings who really look bad.  

Looking ahead though Bengals should also win the next two, their first real challenge will be the Jaguars in week 5.  Steelers have New England who is coming off a lose, so I imagine that will be one heck of a challenge.  

But, ya, Palmer is looking like a very good QB.  Going to be exciting if the Bengals can make a run for the AFC North.


----------



## drothgery

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I'm still picking the Bengals to win the AFC North.




I did as well, but that was mostly based on last year's Steelers having played way over their heads all year (their record was better than their performance by almost as much as the Falcons was, though in the Steelers' case they were still the third-best team in the AFC), that predicting more than three division winners to repeat is kind of silly, and that it's very hard not to predict the Colts, Eagles, and Pats to repeat.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's offical I'm lousy at picking games.
> 
> But Steelers win, and frankly that's all I care about.




U-G-L-Y

That describes my picks this week.

Yuck!


----------



## JimAde

Packers and Pats both lost.

Too depressed to post...need a mimosa. 

Also, my picks were terrible, too.  Gonna be a long season.


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> Packers and Pats both lost.
> 
> Too depressed to post...need a mimosa.




I guess I won't rub it in that the Bears won!


----------



## JimAde

reveal said:
			
		

> I guess I won't rub it in that the Bears won!



 It's at times like this that I feel compelled to quote Alice from Dilbert:

"Must...control...Fist of...DEATH!"


----------



## Captain Tagon

Oh, and go Carolina. I never really thought they had a chance.


----------



## DaveMage

The Redskins beat the Cowboys 14-13.


----------



## reveal

Latest Results:

Week 2:

JoeBlank - 10
Jaws - 10
GlassJaw - 9
Captain Tagon - 9
drothgery - 9
Brother Shatterstone - 9
fett527 - 8
DaveMage - 7
Dungannon - 7
reveal - 7
Bront - 7
dimwhit - 7
Keryn - 6
JimAde - 6
loki44 - 6
Crothian - 6

Overall:

JoeBlank - 21
Jaws - 20
GlassJaw - 18
Captain Tagon - 16
DaveMage - 16
Dungannon - 16
drothgery - 15
fett527 - 15
reveal - 15
Keryn - 15
JimAde - 15
loki44 - 15
Brother Shatterstone - 14
Bront - 14
dimwhit - 13
Crothian - 13


----------



## DaveMage

All Hail JoeBlank!!!!!


----------



## JimAde

Thanks for posting the results, Reveal (even if I do find this week's a bit embarrasing  )

I'll get all ye scurvy dogs next week.  Arrr.

-Jim "One day late for Talk Like a Pirate Day" Ade


----------



## Jaws

So when do we find out who won with the tie-breaker?

I had:
Washington Final Score Guess 17
23 Dallas Final Score Guess


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## fett527

There's a lot of us at 15.  Go middle of the pack!!!!!!


----------



## reveal

Jaws said:
			
		

> So when do we find out who won with the tie-breaker?
> 
> I had:
> Washington Final Score Guess 17
> 23 Dallas Final Score Guess
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j.




If I sort it by week 2 results, JoeBlank is still first, so I assume he won the tiebreaker.


----------



## JoeBlank

The football gods have smiled on me like never before. In addition to this Pickem, I play a weekly office pool that us usually 15 college and 5 NFL games. In 3 years, I have won one week, but now it is up to 2. It is only $50, but certainly nice. I don't expect this streak to last, but I will ride it while it does.

Jaws, for the tiebreaker I had:
Washington 14
Dallas 21

Actual final score:
Washington 14
Dallas 13

That puts me off by 8 total and you off by 13 total. Is that the right way to look at a tiebreaker like this?


----------



## Jaws

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> The football gods have smiled on me like never before. In addition to this Pickem, I play a weekly office pool that us usually 15 college and 5 NFL games. In 3 years, I have won one week, but now it is up to 2. It is only $50, but certainly nice. I don't expect this streak to last, but I will ride it while it does.
> 
> Jaws, for the tiebreaker I had:
> Washington 14
> Dallas 21
> 
> Actual final score:
> Washington 14
> Dallas 13
> 
> That puts me off by 8 total and you off by 13 total. Is that the right way to look at a tiebreaker like this?



Blast you, JoeBlank. Foiled again. I'll have my revenge some day. I would sleep with one eye open if I were you.

Congrats Joe.


Peace and smiles 

j. (The other Joe, who is always the brides maid, never the bride.)


----------



## Captain Tagon

Man, I'm much happier with this week's performance than last week's.


----------



## JoeBlank

Jaws said:
			
		

> Blast you, JoeBlank. Foiled again. I'll have my revenge some day. I would sleep with one eye open if I were you.
> 
> Congrats Joe.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j. (The other Joe, who is always the brides maid, never the bride.)





I can't sleep with one eye open. I did sleep with an eyepatch the other night, but that was only for "sleep like a pirate" day.


----------



## loki44

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> The football gods have smiled on me like never before.




The football gods have nothing to do with it.  Now we know the REAL reason for taking a sabbatical from the game.....you're spending your time scouring NFL scouting reports!


----------



## Crothian

I'm in last!!  I'm in last!!


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm in last!!  I'm in last!!




Week 3 is ready.

There are still 224 games to play, so we've got a looooooooooong way to go.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Week 3 is ready.
> 
> There are still 224 games to play, so we've got a looooooooooong way to go.




I know, I'm usually a little better at this though.  Its fun and at least tyhere's no money ridding on this.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know, I'm usually a little better at this though.  Its fun and at least tyhere's no money ridding on this.




You're only two games back of the huge crowd of us with 15 correct picks...


----------



## JoeBlank

loki44 said:
			
		

> The football gods have nothing to do with it.  Now we know the REAL reason for taking a sabbatical from the game.....you're spending your time scouring NFL scouting reports!




Scouting reports, bah! Actually, I've quit my job and am traveling about the country so I can scout teams in person.

Saint's practice today was brutal. They kept running the old reverse kickoff return drill, and everybody was stressing about Hurricane Rita. (I'm picking them to lose again next week.)


----------



## Jaws

Don't forget to make your picks!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

This is my week!!  I will leave the depths of last place!!!


----------



## DaveMage

8-1 in the early games - woohoo!


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> 8-1 in the early games - woohoo!




I'm 7-2 but only because I will never vote against the Bears.   

If Tennessee had been able to hold on I would be 8-1.


----------



## Crothian

Noby knows the troubles I've seen, nobody knows my sorrow......


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> Noby knows the troubles I've seen, nobody knows my sorrow......




And that's the reason I don't talk smack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm 5-4...   Somehow it says I didn't pick one of the games...


----------



## Crothian

reveal said:
			
		

> And that's the reason I don't talk smack.




Ya, saying that you are not going to be in last is talking smack.....


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, saying that you are not going to be in last is talking smack.....




It is when you're in last.


----------



## DaveMage

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm 5-4...   Somehow it says I didn't pick one of the games...




It's not just you - as I looked over the picks today, I know I saw at least one other person with the same thing.  Weird.


----------



## Captain Tagon

I'm 5-4 as well with the early games. Darn all these crazy outcomes.


----------



## drothgery

Join the club.


----------



## reveal

10-2 so far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's not just you - as I looked over the picks today, I know I saw at least one other person with the same thing.  Weird.



I’m 8-4 now so I’m not going to really complain but I did pick Minnesota in my other league.  (I should be 9-3)

But all in all I’ve been horrible this year.


----------



## JoeBlank

I'm 8-4 so far. Looks like my win streak will likely come to an end. Still, way better than I have done in the past.


----------



## Dimwhit

Wow, what a week! I nearly aced the college pick'em, and I'm doing the same this week. I'm 11-1 so far, and San Diego is on the way to making me 12-1 for today.

Wish I could pick like this every week...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Wow, what a week! I nearly aced the college pick'em, and I'm doing the same this week...



Bah!  I hate you all!  [J/K]


----------



## Dimwhit

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bah!  I hate you all!  [J/K]



 Considering I'm tied for last, I think I needed a week like this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Considering I'm tied for last, I think I needed a week like this.



 Why?  I'm too good for last place!


----------



## Dungannon

I'm 9-3 right now.  I need SD and KC to come through for me.


----------



## drothgery

Well, San Diego did...

When the Giants got within 21-20 I was almost sure the Chargers were going to blow it. 45-23 despite giving up a ton of yardage. Does Marty think he's coaching USC or something?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Does Marty think he's coaching USC or something?



 No, trust me, after watching Marty coach for a decade I can tell you that no he does not that…


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, trust me, after watching Marty coach for a decade I can tell you that no he does not that…




I had to live with him taking my Browns (at the time, I was a Browns fan; after living in Wisconsin for a few years, and the Browns moving to Baltimore, I picked up a cheesehead) almost to the Super Bowl for a few years in a row back when I was just starting to follow football...


----------



## fett527

I fell victim to the NP as well.  Can't believe I would not pick a game, oh well.  If I take that as a loss then I'm 9-4.  Sucks cause it was the Indy v Cleveland game that went NP and I would have been 10-3.


----------



## DaveMage

11-2. 

Yay!


----------



## JimAde

This is what happens when I pick with my heart instead of my head. 

Oh, Packers...why do you test me so?


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I pick with my heart instead of my head.
> 
> Oh, Packers...why do you test me so?




If it makes you feel any better, I pick the Bears even though I was pretty sure they'd lose.


----------



## JoeBlank

9-4, still pretty good. I must be getting subconsciously cocky though, as I completely forgot to pick a score for the tiebreaker. 

Looks like I will cling to my lead for another week, as Jaws and I both have Denver picked tonight.


----------



## JimAde

reveal said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, I pick the Bears even though I was pretty sure they'd lose.



Yeah, that's what I do. I will always pick the Patriots and the Packers regardless of who they play.  At least with the Patriots it's usually a good idea.  

It's just that if I picked against the Packers and they won I'd really feel like an idiot.


----------



## Jaws

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> 9-4, still pretty good. I must be getting subconsciously cocky though, as I completely forgot to pick a score for the tiebreaker.
> 
> Looks like I will cling to my lead for another week, as Jaws and I both have Denver picked tonight.



Yep.

Dimwhit won for the week. Congrats!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## reveal

Jaws said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Dimwhit won for the week. Congrats!




Sometimes even a blind squirrel can find a nut.


----------



## DaveMage

There's still one more game....

-Dave, who hopes to gain on our top 2 pickers by taking KC tonight...


----------



## drothgery

JimAde said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I do. I will always pick the Patriots and the Packers regardless of who they play.  At least with the Patriots it's usually a good idea.
> 
> It's just that if I picked against the Packers and they won I'd really feel like an idiot.




Packers and Chargers here. 
And Syracuse and Ohio State in the college pick-em.


----------



## Dimwhit

reveal said:
			
		

> Sometimes even a blind squirrel can find a nut.



 Hey! Watch it....


----------



## fett527

drothgery said:
			
		

> ...And Syracuse and Ohio State in the college pick-em.




Why drothgery, I knew I liked you for a reason.


----------



## drothgery

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why drothgery, I knew I liked you for a reason.




I've still spent more of my life in Ohio than in any other state (followed by New York, then California -- where I am now, then Wisconsin and Massachusetts are about a wash), even if I was a kid for most of that time (I was in 7th grade when we moved out of Ohio, and I'm 4 months shy of 30 now; my parents have since moved back, but my siblings and I have ended up in all four corners of the country).


----------



## Jaws

Call me consistent. 10 wins each week so far. JoeBlank better sleep with both eyes open.

I did well with my picks in my other pigskin pickem. At least assigning points. Only lost 1, 2, 3, and 6 points with my losses.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## reveal

Week 3 results

dimwhit - 12
DaveMage - 11
reveal - 11
loki44 - 11
JoeBlank - 10
Jaws - 10
GlassJaw - 10
Dungannon - 10
fett527 - 9
Brother Shatterstone - 9
Crothian - 9
drothgery - 8
Bront - 8
Captain Tagon - 7
Keryn - 6
JimAde - 6

Overall standings

JoeBlank - 31
Jaws - 30
GlassJaw - 28
DaveMage - 27
reveal - 26
loki44 - 26
Dungannon - 26
dimwhit - 25
fett527 - 24
Brother Shatterstone - 23
drothgery - 23
Captain Tagon - 23
Crothian - 22
Bront - 22
Keryn - 21
JimAde - 21


----------



## JimAde

Come on, Keryn.  I'll buy you a beer and we'll drown our sorrows.


----------



## DaveMage

Dang Chiefs....


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> Come on, Keryn.  I'll buy you a beer and we'll drown our sorrows.




Aw, the Pack fans are in last. That's so sad.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> Aw, the Pack fans are in last. That's so sad.




Packers will be lucky to win 4 games this year...though two of them will probably be against the Bears...


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Packers will be lucky to win 4 games this year...though two of them will probably be against the Bears...




I'm expecting a really nice Christmas present this year.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm expecting a really nice Christmas present this year.




Actually, Grossman will probably be back for at least one of the Chicago - GB games, so that's not good news for GB.


----------



## drothgery

reveal said:
			
		

> Aw, the Pack fans are in last. That's so sad.




I'm not in last. I'm only _nearly_ in last.


----------



## reveal

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not in last. I'm only _nearly_ in last.




My wife (Keryn) is a Pack fan.


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Actually, Grossman will probably be back for at least one of the Chicago - GB games, so that's not good news for GB.




I'm sure he'll get hurt on the first play.


----------



## Dimwhit

Does anyone know if Grossman is even any good in the NFL? Has he played in enough games to get an idea?


----------



## reveal

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Grossman is even any good in the NFL? Has he played in enough games to get an idea?




Here are his stats: http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/profile?statsId=6358

Eh. He's been ok. He's shown some flashes of brilliance and, if given a chance, he might be really good. But he's so injury prone it doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## DaveMage

At Florida, Grossman reminded me a little bit of Jim McMahon in the sense that when his head was in the game, he was awesome.  

Keeping his head in the game, however, isn't the easiest thing to do.

Still, I'll never forget the bowl game against Maryland where Grossman was benched for the first part of the game.  When he came in, he was fired up.  He was extremely sharp, and he really showed in that game that he had NFL skills.

Here's the box score and story on that game:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores102/102002/102002397.htm


----------



## Crothian

WEll, my best week yet and it was not that good......


----------



## DaveMage

Week 4 is up.


----------



## Jaws

I picked all but one 'home' team this week.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Jaws said:
			
		

> I picked all but one 'home' team this week.




The Chiefs?


----------



## DaveMage

Bleh.  5-3 in the early games.


----------



## Crothian

Go Chiefs!!


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Bleh.  5-3 in the early games.




No one in our group is worse than 4-4 or better than 6-2 through the early games.  I'm the only one that picked the Chargers, and that was pure home-team support; I had no expectation that they'd actually win (well, until they were up by two touchdowns).


----------



## Captain Tagon

drothgery said:
			
		

> No one in our group is worse than 4-4 or better than 6-2 through the early games.  I'm the only one that picked the Chargers, and that was pure home-team support; I had no expectation that they'd actually win (well, until they were up by two touchdowns).




I really wanted to pick the Chargers, just thought there was no way they could do it.


----------



## Crothian

5-3 on the early games and I picked the Chargers.    Maybe this week won't totally suck for me.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, KC is giving this one away...or are the Eagles stealing it??


----------



## Dimwhit

I don't know, but I'm paying the price for it in my fantasy league.


----------



## reveal

7-5 for me


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm 9-3 so far this week. I've got SF and Carolina left as picks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Go Chiefs!!



Words cannot convey how I feel at this time but if someone would like to shoot me and end my misery I would welcome it.

I'm 9-3.  (Even with picking the Chiefs)


----------



## DaveMage

Well, thanks to the late games I'm 9-3 as well...

Go 49ers and go Panthers!


----------



## Dimwhit

SF is looking good so far. I wish I had their D in fantasy football this week. Two fumble recoveries, both for TDs, and a sack. 17 points total for a fantasy team at the halfway point in the first quarter. Amazing.


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Well, thanks to the late games I'm 9-3 as well...




I'm 9-3, but I'm probably going to end up 9-5, as I picked the Cards and Packers.


----------



## Crothian

And people laughed at me for picking Arizona!!!


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> And people laughed at me for picking Arizona!!!




I seriously doubt it was for picking Arizona.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> And people laughed at me for picking Arizona!!!



 I picked them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it was for picking Arizona.



That’s probably true…


----------



## Crothian

reveal said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it was for picking Arizona.




No, it was .  There is absolutely no other reason to ever laugh at me!!


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I picked them.





and we laughed at you for it.....


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> and we laughed at you for it.....




Now if the Pack will just pull off tomorrow night, I'll have a nice week in the NFL to compensate for an awful week in college.


----------



## GlassJaw

Hmm, 10-3 this week - better than I expected.  3rd place and holding steady.


----------



## DaveMage

Stupid 49ers... 

Grrr...


----------



## JimAde

Hey, I'm over .500 so far (7-6), though I'm sure the Packers will drag me down tonight.

I'm almost as good as a random number generator!


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm over .500 so far (7-6), though I'm sure the Packers will drag me down tonight.
> 
> I'm almost as good as a random number generator!




Go Panthers!


----------



## fett527

JimAde said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm over .500 so far (7-6), though I'm sure the Packers will drag me down tonight.
> 
> I'm almost as good as a random number generator!




Same here sittin' at 7-6.  Picked Carolina.


----------



## drothgery

JimAde said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm over .500 so far (7-6), though I'm sure the Packers will drag me down tonight.
> 
> I'm almost as good as a random number generator!




Heh. In the unlikely event that the Packers win, I'll tie for first for the week (everyone else at 10-3 and JoeBlank at 11-2 all picked Carolina).


----------



## DaveMage

Next week's results should be interesting.

There are alot of "I have know idea who to pick" type games, such as Tennessee at Houston...  Can they both lose?


----------



## Jaws

drothgery said:
			
		

> Heh. In the unlikely event that the Packers win, I'll tie for first for the week (everyone else at 10-3 and JoeBlank at 11-2 all picked Carolina).



You can win for the week if your Tiebreaker is more accurate.

Otherwise, all bow down to JoeBlank. Again.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Next week's results should be interesting.
> 
> There are alot of "I have know idea who to pick" type games, such as Tennessee at Houston...  Can they both lose?




no, but they can both not win


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, but they can both not win




It's a shame we can't say that a game will end in a tie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's a shame we can't say that a game will end in a tie.



Odds do not favor that happening…    That’s actually an easy pick for me but I usually think no more than 5-10 seconds on each game.  (Which is why I suck at the beginning of the year.)


----------



## JoeBlank

I honestly find this hard to believe. I have never been better than average at any sports predictions. 

But I think I will gloat and ride the wave as long as it lasts!


----------



## DaveMage

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I honestly find this hard to believe. I have never been better than average at any sports predictions.
> 
> But I think I will gloat and ride the wave as long as it lasts!




You've got the touch...

Double-digit correct picks in all 4 weeks - amazing!


----------



## Crothian

hell, I'd like to get 10 right any week.......


----------



## Crothian

can Green Bay make this come back??


----------



## Dimwhit

This game is amazing! If they come back, this will go down as one of Favre's best. Crazy game.


----------



## Crothian

games like this might keep Brett from retiring......


----------



## Dimwhit

There are very few QBs who, when they get on a roll, are as good as Favre.


----------



## Dimwhit

And it's not to be. Too bad. That was a nearly-great comeback.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> And it's not to be. Too bad. That was a nearly-great comeback.



 Indeed, I would have loved to have seen it.  (Hard to root against Favre)


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, I would have loved to have seen it.  (Hard to root against Favre)




Impossible to root against Favre (but I've been a Packers fan since Don Majikowski was the QB in Green Bay), even if I'll use the mute button when the guys on TV are gushing about him.


----------



## reveal

Week 4

JoeBlank - 12
Jaws - 11
GlassJaw - 11
Brother Shatterstone - 11
DaveMage - 10
Dungannon - 10
dimwhit - 10
drothgery - 10
Captain Tagon - 9
Crothian - 9
Bront - 9
reveal - 9
loki44 - 9
fett527 - 9
Keryn - 7
JimAde - 7

Overall

JoeBlank - 43
Jaws - 41
GlassJaw - 39
DaveMage - 37
Dungannon - 36
dimwhit - 35
Brother Shatterstone - 34
reveal - 34
loki44 - 34
drothgery - 33
Captain Tagon - 32
fett527 - 32
Crothian - 31
Bront - 31
Keryn - 28
JimAde - 29


----------



## DaveMage

Yay Panthers!

 

It's gonna be hard to catch you, JoeBlank....but I'm trying!


----------



## Crothian

I'm slowly rising out of the grave......


----------



## JoeBlank

I won the office pool again this week too! Crazy, I tell ya. 

One more week and I will get the message Fate is sending me, quit my job and head to Vegas to make my fortune!


----------



## DaveMage

Week 5 is up.

I have a feeling this will not be an easy week to get 10 right...


----------



## Captain Tagon

Man, I picked a lot of away teams this week.


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Week 5 is up.
> 
> I have a feeling this will not be an easy week to get 10 right...



I think you may be correct.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Oh, this is ugly in the early games.

Reveal takes the early game lead with 5 right.  Many have only 4 or 3 right - yuck!


----------



## Crothian

I did the worst!!  No one is as bad as me!!  I rock!!


----------



## Dimwhit

With only two games left, J. Lance and I are tied for first of the week. We've both missed 4 games. We picked differently for Monday night, so I guess we'll see!

My fantasy team, however, sucked this week...


----------



## Captain Tagon

And that was after I only got four right in the early games.


----------



## DaveMage

Thanks to the Jags, there are 6 of us tied for "first" with 8 wins so far this week.


----------



## Crothian

I'm really bad at this....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ditto, Crothian, Ditto.


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Thanks to the Jags, there are 6 of us tied for "first" with 8 wins so far this week.



 Yeah, that win was the great equalizer. Should be interesting. The winner for the week will go down to the tiebreaker.


----------



## JoeBlank

Hello Earth. Sorry to come crashing down into you so hard. 

Tough weekend for me in the sports department:

Pee Wee: I coach, oldest son plays, game rained out
T-Ball: Another son plays, game rained out
Falcons: Tough loss, but decent game without Vick
Braves: Speechless

At least Georgia beat Tennessee, otherwise my weekend would be a bust.


----------



## JimAde

Well I only have 7 right so far this week, but it's been a good week anyway.

Too bad the NFL doesn't use total points for standings.  The Packers would be back in the hunt. 

And yes, the Falcons put it an excellent showing without Vick.  I was biting my nails pretty hard.  I actually missed most of the game because I went into work, but my wife was calling me every 10 minutes or so saying "Oh my god, you should see this game!"  Eventually I bagged it and ran home for the last quarter.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm really bad at this....




Hey, if Pittsburgh can win we'll end up with 6 right.  That's not too bad for this week!  Course I'm not doing so hot myself.


----------



## Crothian

JimAde said:
			
		

> Well I only have 7 right so far this week, but it's been a good week anyway.
> 
> Too bad the NFL doesn't use total points for standings.  The Packers would be back in the hunt.




The packers are back in the hunt...


----------



## JimAde

Crothian said:
			
		

> The packers are back in the hunt...



 Technically I suppose that's true, since everybody else in the division is struggling, too.  Strangely it looks like all the other teams in the NFC North have had their bye week already.  Weird.  Anyway, if they can all just lose while the packers have the week off, the pack will genuinely be just one game back and I'll start feeling better.


----------



## Crothian

That's my point, detriot leads the division with 2 wins.  THe Pack is behind a bit but they couldn't be in a better division for that.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, I was all excited. With a group of us all with 8 picks this week, I saw my tiebreaker guess and thought SWEET! I had Pitt winning 24-21, and they won 24-22. The week was in the bag! Then I realized that I was the only one of us who actually picked Pitt, so my tiebreaker didn't matter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Then I realized that I was the only one of us who actually picked Pitt, so my tiebreaker didn't matter.



Nice pick, now go get a new screen name you earned it!


----------



## Crothian

And the putz (me) in last place (or close to it)  even picked the Steelers


----------



## reveal

*Week 5*

Dimwhit - 9
Jaws - 8
DaveMage - 8
Dungannon - 8
loki44 - 8
Captain Tagon - 8
JimAde - 8
GlassJaw - 7
reveal - 7
Keryn - 7
JoeBlank - 6
Brother Shatterstone - 6
drothgery - 6
fett527 - 6
Crothian - 6
Bront - 6

*Overall*

Jaws - 49
JoeBlank - 49
GlassJaw - 45
DaveMage - 45
Dimwhit - 44
Dungannon - 44
loki44 - 42
reveal - 41
Captain Tagon - 40
Brother Shatterstone - 40
drothgery - 39
fett527 - 38
Crothian - 37
Bront - 37
JimAde - 36
Keryn - 35

Too close to call at this point. 

I will be out of town starting this Saturday through the next Saturday. I will be able to make my picks but I will not be able to post the results for Week 6 next Tuesday. If someone wants to do that, feel free.


----------



## JoeBlank

Dang, if the Chargers had won last night I would still be in first place overall (but still would have lost this week), plus I would have won my office pool again. 

Better cancel the move to Vegas until I see if this week was just a bump in the road or a return to my old ways.


----------



## Dimwhit

And the Dimwhit is slowing creeping up toward the top...


----------



## JimAde

My picks weren't horrible for once (in comparison to everybody else).  For me, this is a major victory!  Barkeep, the drinks are on me!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

JimAde said:
			
		

> Barkeep, the drinks are on me!




Be careful what you say…  With picks like that I got a major desire to drink till I forget them.


----------



## Dungannon

Hey, 8 outta 14 is a good week for me.   Now lets see if I can keep it up...


----------



## DaveMage

Dang Steelers...spoiling my chance at 9 right...


----------



## Jaws

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Dang, if the Chargers had won last night I would still be in first place overall (but still would have lost this week), plus I would have won my office pool again.
> 
> Better cancel the move to Vegas until I see if this week was just a bump in the road or a return to my old ways.



I picked the Chargers too. I was destined to be in first.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> I will be out of town starting this Saturday through the next Saturday. I will be able to make my picks but I will not be able to post the results for Week 6 next Tuesday. If someone wants to do that, feel free.




Are you saying you won't be on EN World for 7 days?

When was the last time you weren't on EN World for 7 days in a row?


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Are you saying you won't be on EN World for 7 days?
> 
> When was the last time you weren't on EN World for 7 days in a row?




Birth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

reveal said:
			
		

> Birth.



Or Jan 2002 whichever came first.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, you guys are wierd, myt last 7 days in a row away from EN World was in June.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are wierd, myt last 7 days in a row away from EN World was in June.....



 I've never gone 7 days away from ENworld since I joined.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've never gone 7 days away from ENworld since I joined.




and I'm the one people think lives here....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I'm the one people think lives here....



Yes, but very little of the forum visits PbP so they don't realize the truth...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've never gone 7 days away from ENworld since I joined.




I don't think I have, either (even I'm in the high but non-stratospheric postcount gang); usually if I'm away from home for more than 4 or 5 days, I manage to sneak in a visit to ENWorld at some point.


----------



## DaveMage

2 days is about the longest time I've been without a visit.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but very little of the forum visits PbP so they don't realize the truth...




the unloved Step Child of EN World.....


----------



## Jaws

Another hard week. But I think one of us will get 10 correct.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

Jaws said:
			
		

> Another hard week. But I think one of us (not Crothian) will get 10 correct.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j.




fixed that for you


----------



## DaveMage

Heh.

I know things are tough when I actually pick the Bears to win a game.


----------



## Crothian

and the Bears are winning a game.....

looking like another bad week for me, I think I may hire a chimp next week to do this.....


----------



## Dungannon

I'm 6-3 after the early games thanks to stupid Tommy Maddox.  Pittsburgh should've gone with Batch.


----------



## DaveMage

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm 6-3 after the early games thanks to stupid Tommy Maddox.  Pittsburgh should've gone with Batch.




Yay Tommy Maddox!

-Dave, Jags fan.


As for my picks, 6-3 as well.  JoeBlank continues to dominate...


----------



## Crothian

It wasn't just Tommy, did Hines Ward even play? But I went 6-3 as well.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> It wasn't just Tommy, did Hines Ward even play? But I went 6-3 as well.




He didn't. But Taylor didn't play for the Jags either.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> He didn't. But Taylor didn't play for the Jags either.




Ward is more important to the Steelers though.  With the back up QB Pit needed all its WR and Tommy and Hines played with each other there a few years back so they know each other.  The Jags were going to stop Pits run no matter who was QB, so the WR became much more important.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Right now we're seeing how important Dillon is to NE.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Right now we're seeing how important Dillon is to NE.




And a healthy secondary.....


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> And a healthy secondary.....





Yeah, playing bad on both sides of the field. And stupid penalties now.


----------



## Crothian

well, its either goingto be a blow out or a freaking amazing comeback!!


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, its either goingto be a blow out or a freaking amazing comeback!!





All three of the late games are pretty one-sided so far.


----------



## Crothian

Brady is getting killed back there

this might turn out to be my best week predicting these games yet.....


----------



## Captain Tagon

And as soon as I say that...the Jets and Raiders both score.


----------



## Crothian

I still trust Bills and SD will win those.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I still trust Bills and SD will win those.




Ah, so do I.

I'm just waiting for the announcers to jinx Plummer with their constant references to how long it has been since he's thrown an INT.


----------



## Crothian

With a lead like they have, I expect more runs and working the clock.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> With a lead like they have, I expect more runs and working the clock.




Too true. But they'll pass eventually. Maybe.


----------



## DaveMage

If scores hold, I might actually be 11-3 for the week.  I'll take that.


----------



## Crothian

a freaking good comeback....here it comes.....


----------



## Crothian

maybe not


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> If scores hold, I might actually be 11-3 for the week.  I'll take that.




Ditto. I can't think the Colts or Seahawks will lose at home.


----------



## Crothian

well, those two games every picked the same.  So, the week I have a good prediction so does everyone else...sigh....


----------



## Captain Tagon

drothgery said:
			
		

> Ditto. I can't think the Colts or Seahawks will lose at home.




If that happens I'd end up 13-1.


----------



## DaveMage

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> If that happens I'd end up 13-1.




I'd say that's a pretty good week.


----------



## Captain Tagon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'd say that's a pretty good week.





Now if only it were good enough for a sure win. It will come down to the tie breaker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm taking this thread off for the rest of the week....  No discussing my piss pour picks while I'm gone, okay? 

V/R
BS the Humiliated


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm taking this thread off for the rest of the week....  No discussing my piss pour picks while I'm gone, okay?
> 
> V/R
> BS the Humiliated




I wouldn't worry about, we all have bad weeeks...at least I do.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about, we all have bad weeeks...at least I do.




I normally do.


----------



## Crothian

So, will the Texans keep this respectiable or is it going to be a complete blow out?


----------



## drothgery

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I normally do.




I think this is the first week I've done reasonably in both college and pro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, will the Texans keep this respectiable or is it going to be a complete blow out?



I’ll be able to answer that in 40 seconds… (Game time)


----------



## Crothian

40 seconds later....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> 40 seconds later....



 Game.  Set.  Match.

Put a fork in Houston cause they’re done and it’s about to get ugly…


----------



## Crothian

The first half was ugly...

The lone bright part of this game for the texans is only gave up one sack


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> The lone bright part of this game for the texans is only gave up one sack



That and watching the kicker tring to pick up the ball…  Ouch.


----------



## Crothian

fake punt was cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> fake punt was cool



 Missed it...  I swapped over briefly to the baseball game.


----------



## Crothian

well, the NFL game as you said is over they just need to run the clock a lot....the baseball game though..damn exciting


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, the NFL game as you said is over they just need to run the clock a lot....the baseball game though..damn exciting



 Very true...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, is Seattle running up the score (ha ha I love puns!  ) or is Houston just really that bad?


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, is Seattle running up the score (ha ha I love puns!  ) or is Houston just really that bad?




Houston would need to improve quite a bit to reach the level of bad.


----------



## Crothian

Well, unless the Browns improve they might be able to get at least one win this season.  Eh, I guess they have the 49ers and Cards too, so they have a few chances to win..


----------



## Dungannon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, is Seattle running up the score (ha ha I love puns!  ) or is Houston just really that bad?



Houston's that bad.  Seattle took out their starting FB at halftime, Alexander came out halfway through the 4th, and I don't think Seattle threw a pass more than 5 yards downfield the entire 4th quarter.  320 yards rushing for Seattle, a team record.


----------



## DaveMage

10-3 for Sunday. 

Not too shabby...

(And, yes, Houston really is that bad.)


----------



## Dimwhit

Hey, I went 10-3, too. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## fett527

11-2, my best week yet for Pigskin and College Pick Em.  Even if Indy doesn't win.  I'd love to go 12-2 though.  Go Colts!


----------



## Crothian

So, do the Rams have any chance?>  is it even worthwhile to watch this Colts teams destroy the Rams?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, do the Rams have any chance?>  is it even worthwhile to watch this Colts teams destroy the Rams?



 Any given Sunday...  (Monday)


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, do the Rams have any chance?>  is it even worthwhile to watch this Colts teams destroy the Rams?




Marvin Harrison and Dwight Freeney are SU guys, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Any given Sunday...  (Monday)




ya, but are you really expecting this to be the day.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but are you really expecting this to be the day.....



 Expect the unexpected…?

Lots of reasons why Seattle could win this game…  It would surprise me but it could happen.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Expect the unexpected…?
> 
> Lots of reasons why Seattle could win this game…  It would surprise me but it could happen.




If Seattle wins tongiht, I'll eat this post....

its St Lous Rams vers Indy Colts


----------



## Crothian

that was a sweet MNF opening skit


----------



## Crothian

Just like I said, Rams 17 point lead.....

I found the Indy offense, it moved to St Louis


----------



## drothgery

Apparently the Colts spotted the Rams 17 to make it interesting....


----------



## Crothian

It has been interesting, much better game then I was expecting.


----------



## Dimwhit

That catch Harrison just made that broke the record...what a great catch...


----------



## Crothian

what a really interesting game, to think a team can go up by 17, score 11 more, and still lose by 17 is amazing......


----------



## DaveMage

Joe Blank, 13-1 for the week...

The scary thing is that he's only 6 off the pace of the best in the world....

Not too shabby there, Joe...


----------



## JoeBlank

The insanity continues. Won the office pool again too. I don't know what I am doing right, but I'm not going to question it. 

That entry for "best" does not make sense to me. Or maybe now I am understanding it. The numbers don't add up, but that is because they are listing the "best" for each week, and that is probably different entries winning each week. But the best total is one person's total. Okay, I talked myself thru it and now it makes sense.

Now if I can figure out a way for UGA to get in the BCS title game, and the Falcons to the Superbowl, maybe I can forget the pain of another Braves collapse.


----------



## Jaws

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> The insanity continues.



I guess I need Cthulhu on my side to make you completely crack.

Congrats, Joe. I'm right on your heels.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Dimwhit

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Now if I can figure out a way for UGA to get in the BCS title game, and the Falcons to the Superbowl, maybe I can forget the pain of another Braves collapse.




I've become numb to the Braves' collapses. Not sure about Georgia, but in the NFC, the Falcons have as good a shot as any of making the Superbowl. Here's to hoping!


----------



## DaveMage

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> The insanity continues. Won the office pool again too. I don't know what I am doing right, but I'm not going to question it.
> 
> That entry for "best" does not make sense to me. Or maybe now I am understanding it. The numbers don't add up, but that is because they are listing the "best" for each week, and that is probably different entries winning each week. But the best total is one person's total. Okay, I talked myself thru it and now it makes sense.




I just clicked on the "Leaderboard" tab at the top and I noticed that in total for the year, the person who has made the most picks correctly in total has only 6 more right than you.

My "rank" is around 11,000.


----------



## Crothian

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> The insanity continues. Won the office pool again too. I don't know what I am doing right, but I'm not going to question it.




you're secretly a ringer.....


----------



## fett527

Just an FYI that the Chiefs-Dolphins game is being moved to Friday night (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9762597/) I don't know what that means for the Pick Em but obviously it would be a good idea to get your slections in before then.

I assume reveal probably got an e-mail on this as I got an e-mail about the GT-Miami game for the College Pick Em.


----------



## DaveMage

fett527 said:
			
		

> Just an FYI that the Chiefs-Dolphins game is being moved to Friday night (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9762597/) I don't know what that means for the Pick Em but obviously it would be a good idea to get your slections in before then.
> 
> I assume reveal probably got an e-mail on this as I got an e-mail about the GT-Miami game for the College Pick Em.




reveal is out of town, though, so hopefully he's able to get connected before Friday night.

The good news is, now I have a football game to watch tomorrow night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> The good news is, now I have a football game to watch tomorrow night.



Indeed.   (Go Chiefs!)


----------



## Crothian

Is it going to be aired?  Last year when they moved the Miami Pit game it was not aired.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed.   (Go Chefs!)




Fixed that for you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is it going to be aired?  Last year when they moved the Miami Pit game it was not aired.



Yes it will be aired.  (Note my location though.   )

Edit: More information: The rescheduled time for the Chiefs-Dolphins game is 7:00 PM (Eastern), 6:00 PM (Central) on Friday, October 21st given the deteriorating weather conditions due to Hurricane Wilma. More information on the Chiefs plans will be provided as it becomes available. *Friday’s game will be broadcast locally by CBS in Kansas City on KCTV-5.*


----------



## Crothian

Lots of tough games this week, hopefully my one week trend of picking well continues.


----------



## DaveMage

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes it will be aired.  (Note my location though.   )
> 
> Edit: More information: The rescheduled time for the Chiefs-Dolphins game is 7:00 PM (Eastern), 6:00 PM (Central) on Friday, October 21st given the deteriorating weather conditions due to Hurricane Wilma. More information on the Chiefs plans will be provided as it becomes available. *Friday’s game will be broadcast locally by CBS in Kansas City on KCTV-5.*




I *think* I'm in the Dolphins secondary market, so hopefully we'll get the game too.


----------



## fett527

DaveMage said:
			
		

> reveal is out of town, though, so hopefully he's able to get connected before Friday night.




Thus the reason I posted this.


----------



## Jaws

fett527 said:
			
		

> Thus the reason I posted this.



Thanks for the heads up.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> you're secretly a ringer.....



yeah, but i can't get him to give me any help.

diaglo "who games with JoeBlank" Ooi


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> reveal is out of town, though, so hopefully he's able to get connected before Friday night.
> 
> The good news is, now I have a football game to watch tomorrow night.



 I got reveal covered. He gave me his login and a set of guidelines by which to select his games. I went ahead and assigned 1 point to the Georgia Tech game and shifted everything up one. He's all set.


----------



## Crothian

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, but i can't get him to give me any help.
> 
> diaglo "who games with JoeBlank" Ooi




You should kill his character then....


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I got reveal covered. He gave me his login and a set of guidelines by which to select his games. I went ahead and assigned 1 point to the Georgia Tech game and shifted everything up one. He's all set.




Have him pick the Texans over the Colts!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Have him pick the Texans over the Colts!!



 All upsets all weekend long!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Have him pick the Texans over the Colts!!




Oops. You know, I was actually referring to the college pick'em. But maybe I'll try to get in to his pro and pick for tonight. He's back Saturday night I think and will pick the rest.

So, who should Reveal pick for tonight's game?


----------



## Crothian

I thought all the pro picks had to be made before the first game which is tonight


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> I thought all the pro picks had to be made before the first game which is tonight



They do. 

Dimwhit, I would pick KC but I'm rather Bias...  They are traveling as we speak for the game and they have a long day before them...  Miami is also hurt by the game being moved up, as Jason Taylor, a key player for them on defense, will probably not be able to play now...


----------



## DaveMage

Yeah, Texans over Colts for reveal - no doubt!!!!

As for tonight, I'm picking KC, but the person you really need to ask is JoeBlank, since he's the one amongst us who most seems to know what they're doing!


----------



## drothgery

Basic rule of thumb: unless one team is a lot better than the other, or you're morally obliged to pick one team (i.e. I always pick Syracuse, Ohio State, the Packers, and the Chargers because it would just suck too much to pick against them if they won), go with the home team. Which suggests Miami tonight.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I thought all the pro picks had to be made before the first game which is tonight



 Well, the email said the Miami game would lock tonight, but that the other games would lock normal time on Sunday. Can you guys confirm that I read this correct? Thing is, if I pick tonight's game for him, I have to pick them all. I'm assuming he can go back and change the Sunday games when he returns. I suppose even if he can't, me selecting the home teams is better than having no teams selected at all.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Basic rule of thumb: unless one team is a lot better than the other, or you're morally obliged to pick one team (i.e. I always pick Syracuse, Ohio State, the Packers, and the Chargers because it would just suck too much to pick against them if they won), go with the home team. Which suggests Miami tonight.



 You make a good point. I will pick Miami for that reason. Thanks.


----------



## JimAde

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You make a good point. I will pick Miami for that reason. Thanks.



 Don't rely on it too much.  That's basically how I've been doing my picks and you see where it' gotten me.


----------



## JoeBlank

I'm blowing my cover here, but I picked Miami. 

Honestly, I'm letting fate guide my hand. Using the Force. But in the few seconds that I did spend thinking about this one I felt that moving the game up to tonight favored the home team even more than usual. KC had to travel on short notice, which always puts me "off my game" a little. All other things being equal, I think that factor will win out.

But I'm not looking to start a trend here. If I start thinking about this too much then I might burst the bubble. Like trying to figure out how Santa Claus gets around the whole world in one night, kinda dispels the magic.


----------



## DaveMage

Ricky Williams current stats:

5 Rushes, -4 yards.  Ouch.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, Chiefs!!!!


----------



## DaveMage

1-0 for this week!

(Now watch me be 1-13.)


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> 1-0 for this week!
> 
> (Now watch me be 1-13.)




Please, give me a chance to catch up!!


----------



## reveal

Big thanks to Dimwhit for making my unexpected Pigskin Pick for Friday. He volunteered to do my College picks and went ahead and made the pro pick since I couldn't it. Now, he did pick Miami, but I can't hold it against him. 

Thanks again Dimwhit!


----------



## JoeBlank

I'm going back to not trying to think these things through. 

I must not overanalyze. Overanalysis is the mind-killer. Overanalysis is the little-death that brings total obliteration.


----------



## Crothian

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I'm going back to not trying to think these things through.
> 
> I must not overanalyze. Overanalysis is the mind-killer. Overanalysis is the little-death that brings total obliteration.




just pick the Texans....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I must not overanalyze. Overanalysis is the mind-killer. Overanalysis is the little-death that brings total obliteration.




Kansas City had a better running offense and defense than Miami going into the game; it was a rainy (though admittedly it never did ran as much as I thought it would) both of that favored the Chiefs and considering they only really have trouble against the run versus offensive lines that zone block it was a very once side game.

It was as close as the score would suggest and it would have been even worse if the Chiefs hadn’t tried to pass it all of the second quarter. 

Now my boys have an extra two days to game plan against San Diego, which is a much needed break.


----------



## Dimwhit

reveal said:
			
		

> Big thanks to Dimwhit for making my unexpected Pigskin Pick for Friday. He volunteered to do my College picks and went ahead and made the pro pick since I couldn't it. Now, he did pick Miami, but I can't hold it against him.
> 
> Thanks again Dimwhit!



 Well, considering I picked Miami for me, I would have been ticked had I picked KC for you and given you a point. 

And no prob! Glad I could help.


----------



## Dungannon

Stupid, dumb, incompotent, ignoramus of a kicker!  Missed a game-winning field goal at the end of regulation then missed the tying field goal in OT.  Cost me a perfect week.  GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Stupid, dumb, incompotent, ignoramus of a kicker!  Missed a game-winning field goal at the end of regulation then missed the tying field goal in OT.  Cost me a perfect week.  GRRRRRRRR



That doesn't sound like any *pro* game I've seen this week...   

That sounds really sucky too...


----------



## Dungannon

Sorry, I was so verklempt over it I posted in the wrong thread.  That was regarding the Auburn-LSU game and the College Pick-Em.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I had figured as much...   (Sorry that happened to you but you know college kickers in all.  )


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> just pick the Texans....




LOL!


----------



## Crothian

close games are not going my way grrr...least the Steelers showed who owns the AFC North


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, my…  the Eagle charger game just got interesting….


----------



## Crothian

It wasn't before??  Who would have thought that LT would get what?  5 yards rushing?  And then Phili goes for it on 4th down, can't get it....and then SD has a field goal blocked....and then the turnb over to seal the Phili win!!  It was insane!!!  I'm thankful I'm not emoptionally attached to either team, that would have been arough game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> It wasn't before??  Who would have thought that LT would get what?  5 yards rushing?  And then Phili goes for it on 4th down, can't get it....and then SD has a field goal blocked....and then the turnb over to seal the Phili win!!  It was insane!!!  I'm thankful I'm not emoptionally attached to either team, that would have been arough game.



 Yeah, I just hope Dave doesn’t do anything foolish and stupid cause of it… 

(It got more interesting cause SD started losing.)


----------



## Crothian

well., nice to see my good picking last week was a complete fluke...I go back to knowing noithing!!


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just hope Dave doesn’t do anything foolish and stupid cause of it…




Unlikely. I've lived longer in San Diego than I did in Wisconsin, but I'm still a Packers fan first. And, well, I haven't done anything stupid in response to a silly loss yet. Now the Packers and Chargers both having silly losses on the same day...


----------



## DaveMage

The early games had such promise...

...then the late games were played.

Stupid Broncos...
Stupid, Stupid Titans!!!!
(Although, as a Jags fan, they deserved it!)    

Not a good picks week.  *sigh*


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Not a good picks week.  *sigh*




welcome to my world


----------



## Dimwhit

I got 5 out of 13 correct. My worst week yet. Or ever!


----------



## reveal

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I got 5 out of 13 correct. My worst week yet. Or ever!




Same here. I guess I used all my luck for College Pick'em this week.


----------



## Crothian

I got 6 right...ugh


----------



## Dungannon

Whoo!  I'm 10-3 after the late games.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I got 6 right...ugh




Ditto.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I have 8 right...


----------



## Jaws

I might not win for the week, but I'm taking first overall.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Jaws

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Whoo!  I'm 10-3 after the late games.



Congrats Dungannon on your weekly win.

The rest of y'all can bow down to the master. (Me baby, me.)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Man, I want to be able to talk smack....

Stupid chargers...
Stupid browns....

Grrr.....


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Man, I want to be able to talk smack....
> 
> Stupid chargers...
> Stupid browns....
> 
> Grrr.....




Smack talk is easy....The Steelers are going to knock the Colts from the ranks of the unbeatens in a few weeks!!


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smack talk is easy....The Steelers are going to knock the Colts from the ranks of the unbeatens in a few weeks!!




That would be...very cool.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That would be...very cool.




Big Ben only loses to the Patriots......


----------



## fett527

Haven't checked but I think I got 10 right this week.


----------



## JimAde

I'm glad somebody does. 

Tedy Bruschi's coming back, though, which is very cool.


----------



## Crothian

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm glad somebody does.
> 
> Tedy Bruschi's coming back, though, which is very cool.




Hopefully it will be, I know the Stroke was casued by a hole in the heart that is now repaired but having known people after a stroke even a mild one I can see this going bad.


----------



## JimAde

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hopefully it will be, I know the Stroke was casued by a hole in the heart that is now repaired but having known people after a stroke even a mild one I can see this going bad.



 Well that'll be up to Bellichick to decide.  If he's not up to it, he's not.  Apparently there's no particular risk to his health (any more than there is for anybody else who slams into 300 pound guys at high speed) so that's good.  I hope he'll be his old self as a player but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## reveal

Results from week 7

Dungannon - 11
Jaws - 10
GlassJaw - 9
fett527 - 9
Brother Shatterstone - 9
Captain Tagon - 9
DaveMage - 8
loki44 - 7
drothgery - 7
Crothian - 7
Bront - 7
JoeBlank - 6
reveal - 6
Dimwhit - 6
JimAde - 6
Keryn - 0 (Which is bull because she made her picks but every one of them showed up as NP   )

Overall

Jaws - 71
JoeBlank - 68
GlassJaw - 66
Dungannon - 65
DaveMage - 64
Captain Tagon - 62
dimwhit - 61
fett527 - 59
loki44 - 59
Brother Shatterstone - 57
drothgery - 57
Crothian - 55
Bront - 55
reveal - 55
JimAde - 52
Keryn - 46


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> Keryn - 0 (Which is bull because she made her picks but every one of them showed up as NP   )




I'll bet it's related to the system screwing up due to the time change on the Friday night game.

That sux.


----------



## Crothian

I need a good week......


----------



## reveal

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'll bet it's related to the system screwing up due to the time change on the Friday night game.
> 
> That sux.




Maybe. But the system said that the other games wouldn't lock until their start time so she thought she was ok.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> Maybe. But the system said that the other games wouldn't lock until their start time so she thought she was ok.




It was weird, though.  Even after the Friday night game it appeared that I could change my selection for the Friday night game.  I'll bet they didn't have a way to lock that game only so they ended up locking the whole lineup - even though it didn't appear that way.

Week 8 is up now - these games seem a bit easier to call - which scares me.


----------



## JoeBlank

Well . . . that didn't work.

Congrats on the week, Dungannon, and to Jaws for taking the overall lead.


----------



## Jaws

The picks are easier this week, which probably means my downfall.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Dungannon

I dunno, I thought the picks this week were a little harder than they were last week.


----------



## JoeBlank

That was close! With my birthday yesterday, I was busy all day. Woke up this morning (no extra hour of sleep for me, kid's have internal clocks that do not reset for DST), relaxed, had breakfast, watched some of my new Looney Tunes DVDs, and finally decided to cruise ENW for a few minutes.

I get to the Off Topic forum and it suddenly hits me, Pigskin Pick'em! I don't know when the cut off time is, but I got mine in at about 12:40 p.m. After last week, I can't afford a 0 this week.


----------



## loki44

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> That was close! .....but I got mine in at about 12:40 p.m. After last week, I can't afford a 0 this week.




For the future, this is exactly why I'm always in favor of setting the league to drop the lowest score.  There's always going to be a week in everyone's life where picking games just ain't a priority.

Happy Birthday btw!


----------



## Crothian

I think the cut off is the start of the first game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I got a perfect score so far...


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a perfect score so far...




me too...if I would have picked three of the games differently....


----------



## Dungannon

Well, that went better than I expected.  I'm 10-2 so far.  Unfortunately, fett is 11-1 and since we both picked New England and Pittsburgh, I can't catch him for the weekly lead.


----------



## DaveMage

My picks:

Suckiest bunch of suck that ever sucked.

Stupid rams...


----------



## Crothian

I'm happy with my 8 correct picks, good solid week for me.  

Stupid rams?  Stupid 49ers and Texans...two worst teams in the league should not win on th e same day!!


----------



## fett527

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well, that went better than I expected.  I'm 10-2 so far.  Unfortunately, fett is 11-1 and since we both picked New England and Pittsburgh, I can't catch him for the weekly lead.




49ers.  How in the hell????  15-10? :\   Oh well, go Steelers!


----------



## Crothian

Any given Sunday and all that jazz.....


----------



## reveal

Week 8

fett527 - 13
Dungannon - 12
Captain Tagon - 11
Brother Shatterstone - 11
Jaws - 10
JoeBlank - 10
GlassJaw - 10
Dimwhit - 10
Crothian - 10
loki44 - 9
DaveMage - 8
reveal - 8
drothgery - 7
Bront - 7
JimAde - 7
Keryn - 6

Overall

Jaws - 81
JoeBlank - 78
Dungannon - 77
GlassJaw - 76
Captain Tagon - 73
fett527 - 72
DaveMage - 72
Dimwhit - 71
Brother Shatterstone - 68
loki44 - 68
Crothian - 65
drothgery - 64
reveal - 63
Bront - 62
JimAde - 59
Keryn - 52


----------



## DaveMage

Give me a "C"!
Give ma an "R"!
Give ma an "A"!
Give me a "P"!
Give me a "P"!
Give me  a "Y"!

What's that spell?

CRAPPY!

Like my picks lately....


----------



## JimAde

And I continue my incredibly consistent performance.

Go Me! I suck!


----------



## JoeBlank

I'm back to my 10/week average, but it seems lots of folks had a good week. 

Jaws is the one to beat now!


----------



## drothgery

The scary thing is that to even do as bad as I've been doing the last few weeks, I needed to sweep the Sunday and Monday night games...


----------



## fett527

I'm climbing the ladder baby!  (Even I get to have my "Any given Sunday" )


----------



## Crothian

Good win for the Steelers last night.  

But now comes the biggest game of the season Colts/Pat...who you got??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Good win for the Steelers last night.
> 
> But now comes the biggest game of the season Colts/Pat...who you got??



 Patriots...


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Patriots...




if the Pats win this one the stat of Indiana is going to implode


----------



## JimAde

Crothian said:
			
		

> if the Pats win this one the stat of Indiana is going to implode



 There where will they hold Gen Con?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> if the Pats win this one the stat of Indiana is going to implode



Yeah, wouldn’t it be great!


----------



## drothgery

Colts. 

Sooner or later Indy is going to start winning these games; they've had more talent for a while now. See Texas/Oklahoma.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I agree but it also takes more than talent to win and I think the colts lack that special something.  (and will till they prove me wrong)

drothgery:[sblock]I have no idea what to do about the discovery of metal…  Hence my lack of posting.[/sblock]


----------



## fett527

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree but it also takes more than talent to win and I think the colts lack that special something.  (and will till they prove me wrong)
> 
> drothgery:[sblock]I have no idea what to do about the discovery of metal…  Hence my lack of posting.[/sblock]




Yeah, the Bengals v Steelers rivalry seems to be the next Colts v Pats.  Bengals looked terrible against the Steelers and they obviously have a lot of talent this year.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree but it also takes more than talent to win and I think the colts lack that special something.  (and will till they prove me wrong)




The Colts didn't lack any "special something". They lacked a defense, and were a dome team on the road in the snow. They've got a defense now, and will almost certainly have home-field over the Pats (or anyone else, including the Chargers, alas) in the playoffs. It's hard to lose a 3-game lead in 9 games, especially when the Colts have the easier schedule.

Besides, last week's Teddy Bruschi stories nonwithstanding, I'm not sure the Pats have "it" anymore. They've already lost three games this year.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brady 8-0 versus the Colts.  Not every one of them games has been on the road or in the snow.  I also don’t think it matters as much when home field advantage is a dome stadium as the lack of conditions can help any team.  

As for losing three games.  Yup, the patriots have yet to play 60 minutes of football in a game yet this season but there still the best team in the AFC east and might just be the best team in football when they start playing 60 minutes a game.

I think the longer the season goes the better the patriots will be while the longer the season goes people will start seeing the weaknesses in the Colts’ defense. 

It should be a good game.


----------



## Crothian

fett527 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Bengals v Steelers rivalry seems to be the next Colts v Pats.  Bengals looked terrible against the Steelers and they obviously have a lot of talent this year.




Bengals can't stop the run though.  THey are a very good team but they will lose to anyone that has a good running game.  Luckily, most of the teams they play don't.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> Besides, last week's Teddy Bruschi stories nonwithstanding, I'm not sure the Pats have "it" anymore. They've already lost three games this year.




I don't know, they had something to get that win over the Bills.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't know, they had something to get that win over the Bills.




But the Bills aren't even necessarily a good team. That game and the Steelers/Ravens game from last night were both examples of mediocre teams playing above themselves against two of the "elite" teams in the AFC. 

I really feel Indy can take this one. Their defense is much improved against a NE offense that is slowly becoming one-dimensional and they have a balanced offense that can take advantage of the Patriots' battered defense.


----------



## Dungannon

I hope & pray that Indy just dominates the Patriots this Monday.


----------



## DaveMage

The Pats are in Manning's head...

Edge to the Pats, unless the Colts go heavy on the run game, which I don't think NE can stop.


----------



## drothgery

I found myself picking a lot of road teams for next week, which is probably a bad move, but how could I possibly do much worse?


----------



## Crothian

some weeks the road teams break through and have a good set of games......


----------



## DaveMage

I just want to have one perfect week...


----------



## Jaws

I picked more road teams than home.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I just want to have one perfect week...




...and it won't come this week.


----------



## Crothian

good solid set of early games...I got one wrong which is well above my curve!!  

Go Steelers!!


----------



## Dimwhit

So was this an easy week, or am I a stud for going 11-1 going into tonight's game?


----------



## Crothian

we seemed to have more gamnes this week that most of us agreed on so I'd say it was an easier week.  We also really had no upsets.


----------



## Dimwhit

Yeah, I just checked out some others, and I was far from alone in picking well. Bummer.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I went 11-1 and one guy went perfect


----------



## drothgery

Yeah. 10-2 mostly because of my stubborness in refusing to pick against the Packers, no matter how bad they are this year.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah. 10-2 mostly because of my stubborness in refusing to pick against the Packers, no matter how bad they are this year.




I understand I think most of us have that one team we won't bet against


----------



## fett527

I tried to get cute and pick some mild upsets so I missed 3 games so far.


----------



## DaveMage

If the Patriots win tonight then everyone in our entire group will have 10 or more correct picks.

I'd say it was a good week all around.


----------



## JimAde

DaveMage said:
			
		

> If the Patriots win tonight then everyone in our entire group will have 10 or more correct picks.
> 
> I'd say it was a good week all around.



 Best week I've had and I'm still last. 

I of course picked the Pats, but I honestly am not too optimistic...


----------



## loki44

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'd say it was a good week all around.




Yes, kudos to everyone.


----------



## Crothian

so, playing law of averages in one of the comping weeks we are all getting no more then 6 right!!


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, playing law of averages in one of the comping weeks we are all getting no more then 6 right!!




I was close once (7-9) - I'd prefer not to do that again.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I was close once (7-9) - I'd prefer not to do that again.




well, you need to do that a few more times so I can catch up!!


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> If the Patriots win tonight then everyone in our entire group will have 10 or more correct picks.




Though this didn't happen.    I _thought_ the Colts were due to beat the Pats.


----------



## Crothian

wow, not the most exciting game.....but a nice win but I imagine they will meet in the divisional round of the playoffs for all the marbles.  I am thinking Colts will be the one see, and Pats will be the 4 seed both winning.  That will be the real test fot the Colts.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, not the most exciting game.....but a nice win but I imagine they will meet in the divisional round of the playoffs for all the marbles.  I am thinking Colts will be the one see, and Pats will be the 4 seed both winning.  That will be the real test fot the Colts.




I'm really not sure the Pats get past the wild card team, which at this point would have a better record than they will.


----------



## reveal

Week 9

Jaws - 14
JoeBlank - 13
Dimwhit - 13
Crothian - 13
Dungannon - 12
GlassJaw - 12
Captain Tagon - 12
DaveMage - 12
loki44 - 12
reveal - 12
Bront - 12
fett527 - 11
drothgery - 11
Keryn - 11
Brother Shatterstone - 10
JimAde - 9

Overall

Jaws - 95
JoeBlank - 91
Dungannon - 89
GlassJaw - 88
Captain Tagon - 85
Dimwhit - 84
DaveMage - 84
fett527 - 83
loki44 - 80
Crothian - 78
Brother Shatterstone - 78
reveal - 75
drothgery - 75
Bront - 74
JimAde - 68
Keryn - 63


----------



## DaveMage

Congrats on the perfection, Jaws!


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Congrats on the perfection, Jaws!



Almost perfect. If I would of put more research in my final Monday Night scores, I might of won prizes on the other two pick'em I am in.

But I've never gotten all correct before.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## JimAde

I hate this game so very very much...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

JimAde said:
			
		

> I hate this game so very very much...




Ditto....  At least the chiefs won.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure the Pats get past the wild card team, which at this point would have a better record than they will.




It would be on thier home field and I think they are good for one win, records don't really matter in the post season


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> It would be on thier home field and I think they are good for one win, records don't really matter in the post season




Against the AFC North runner-up? The Chargers? The Chiefs? The Jags? I don't see a Pats win there.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> Against the AFC North runner-up? The Chargers? The Chiefs? The Jags? I don't see a Pats win there.




Well, they already beat the Steelers once this year.  It is very possible they lose that game, but I'm not ready to write off the champs just yet.


----------



## Jaws

Do you think Indy will go the season unbeaten?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

Nope, they have too many tough games ahead of them.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Nope, they have too many tough games ahead of them.




And, they proved last year that they'll sit their starters once they've clinched their playoff slot.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And, they proved last year that they'll sit their starters once they've clinched their playoff slot.




Most teams do this, but I imagine if they had the chance to go undefeated they might not.


----------



## Bront

Bears held scoreless so far due to a strong... wind?


----------



## Crothian

well got 5 of the early games it looks like, lots of people guessing the same this week.  Not going to be a lot of movement in the standings I think


----------



## Captain Tagon

Looks like I only got three of the early games right. Rough week for me.


----------



## DaveMage

I'm surprised I was the only one to pick the Rams today.


----------



## Crothian

I can't beleive Tampa went for two there to gain the lead!!    and made it


----------



## DaveMage

I've never seen the wind affect a game like it apparently did in Chicago today.

Amazing highlights.

And, yeah, kudos to the Bucs for the gutsy call.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, the highlights of the bears was actually comical.  THough I'm pleased the Bears got the win in conditions like that it could have gone either way.  

Well, looking like another mediocre week


----------



## JimAde

Woohoo!  Great win for the Pats and I actually had a good week for once!

Now if the Packers would just stop sucking quite so much I'd be a pretty happy football fan.


----------



## DaveMage

When the Packers actually win, the whole group goes topsy-turvey...


----------



## Jaws

Getting a pick wrong when the Packers win is fine with me every time.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Bront

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I've never seen the wind affect a game like it apparently did in Chicago today.
> 
> Amazing highlights.
> 
> And, yeah, kudos to the Bucs for the gutsy call.



It was entertaining to watch the entire game.  They showed a flashback of Sean Landetta's punt wiff due to wind in '85.


----------



## drothgery

JimAde said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Great win for the Pats and I actually had a good week for once!
> 
> Now if the Packers would just stop sucking quite so much I'd be a pretty happy football fan.




Most stats guys will tell you that they really suck a lot less than their record indicates; they're a .500 team masquerading as a very bad team. As they were playing the Falcons, a .500 team masquerading as very good team, it shouldn't be too big of a surprise that the Pack pulled the upset.


----------



## JimAde

That's very true.  Many of their losses this year have been quite close.  They just seem to have a habit of rising to _just below_ the level of their opposition.   Glad they won one, though!


----------



## Dimwhit

First, I'm a Falcon fan.  But when I was making my picks, I almost went with the Pack. My thinking was, "There's no way they go 1-8. They're gonna win." But then I figured Atlanta was at home (Vick doesn't lose there often), so I picked them more on impulse.

Damn my impulse.


----------



## Crothian

60 yarder for the win  

MNF turned into a good game!1


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> 60 yarder for the win



Yeah, what the hell were they thinking…    Oh wait no TO for the Hail Mary. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> MNF turned into a good game!1




Indeed it did.  The good guys even won.


----------



## Crothian

there were good guys in that game??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> there were good guys in that game??



 Yes, but only cause the Eagles were playing…  It's rather hard for me to normally cheer for either team but at least Dallas hasn’t done anything to kill my fantasy football this year.


----------



## reveal

Week 10

Keryn - 12
JimAde - 11
Jaws - 10
JoeBlank - 10
Dungannon - 10
GlassJaw - 10
Dimwhit - 10
Crothian - 10
Bront - 10
DaveMage - 9
Brother Shatterstone - 9
reveal - 9
drothgery - 9
loki44 - 8
Captain Tagon - 7
fett527 - 0

Overall

Jaws - 105
JoeBlank - 101
Dungannon - 99
GlassJaw - 98
Dimwhit - 94
DaveMage- 93
Captain Tagon - 92
Crothian - 88
loki44 - 88
Brother Shatterstone - 87
Bront - 84
reveal - 84
drothgery - 84
fett527 - 83
JimAde - 79
Keryn - 75


----------



## Crothian

It was a good week of games.  

So, who's takingthe Bengals this coming week??


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> there were good guys in that game??




McNabb's an SU guy, and therefore by definition a Good Guy, at least as much as any NFL player not on the Packers or Chargers can be


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> It was a good week of games.
> 
> So, who's takingthe Bengals this coming week??




I don't see the Bengals being able to handle Indy....

The Steelers, however...  (If Big Ben plays)

The teams left on their schedule that I think can beat them are:
Pittsburgh, Jacksonville, San Diego, and Seattle.


----------



## fett527

Forgot to make my picks last week, damn.  Won't happen this week.


----------



## JimAde

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I don't see the Bengals being able to handle Indy....
> 
> The Steelers, however...  (If Big Ben plays)
> 
> The teams left on their schedule that I think can beat them are:
> Pittsburgh, Jacksonville, San Diego, and Seattle.



 I took the Bengals.  Indy may be a better team, but they have to have a bad week sometime and I'm banking on this week.


----------



## DaveMage

JimAde said:
			
		

> I took the Bengals.  Indy may be a better team, but they have to have a bad week sometime and I'm banking on this week.




I think Indy will want to win this game - if for no other reason than to annoy Chad Johnson.


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I think Indy will want to win this game - if for no other reason than to annoy Chad Johnson.



I think Indy will win because Cincy isn't quite there yet. Cincy is a playoff team but nothing more.

This is the year Indy wins it all (unless major injuries happen).


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

Lots of games this week that can go ewither way...it will be interesting to see how people do...


----------



## reveal

Wow. I was the only person to pick Baltimore.


----------



## Crothian

reveal said:
			
		

> Wow. I was the only person to pick Baltimore.





stupid Ravens.....

There were two people, Da Bears and the no named person.  Wow, 8 of the 16 games we all picked the same


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> stupid Ravens.....
> 
> There were two people, Da Bears and the no named person.  Wow, 8 of the 16 games we all picked the same




Yeah. I almost didn't pick them, but after how close their last game was and with Maddox playing I had to go with Baltimore.


----------



## Crothian

I got the Browns and Bears right, so that kinda of makes up for that....

So, is this an amazing Colts Bengal game or what??


----------



## Captain Tagon

Very amazing. I think even with a loss if things stay as they are the Bengals will have proven a lot.


----------



## Crothian

Cincy has already proven a lot this year, they just need to get into the playoffs and they can cause problems.  But a win today will really give them confiedence that they can do that.  But I think they are coming up short here


----------



## Dimwhit

I have no idea how I didn't make my picks. That sucks. I wasn't too far off the top.

Maybe next year...


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cincy has already proven a lot this year, they just need to get into the playoffs and they can cause problems.  But a win today will really give them confiedence that they can do that.  But I think they are coming up short here





The drubbing they got from Pittsburgh was a big blow to them being seen as the real deal. But a lot of people didn't seem to notice that the Bengals actually hung in there with them for a lot of that game and things just spiralled out of control in the second half.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> The drubbing they got from Pittsburgh was a big blow to them being seen as the real deal. But a lot of people didn't seem to notice that the Bengals actually hung in there with them for a lot of that game and things just spiralled out of control in the second half.




Well, in that game that had two great opening drives but offensive pass interference in the end zone and a missed field goal had them come away with just 3 points.  After that the Steelers defense really locked on and gave them problems.  It can easily be argued that had Cincy not made those early mistakes it would have been a very different game.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, in that game that had two great opening drives but offensive pass interference in the end zone and a missed field goal had them come away with just 3 points.  After that the Steelers defense really locked on and gave them problems.  It can easily be argued that had Cincy not made those early mistakes it would have been a very different game.




Exactly. They just got themselves in a bad position early and couldn't pull themselves out of it. I really look forward to their second meeting.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Exactly. They just got themselves in a bad position early and couldn't pull themselves out of it. I really look forward to their second meeting.




Hopefully the Steelers will have some people not injuried at that time....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, Vick threw for 300 yards and they still lost…  That’s crazy.  (He rarely breaks 300, he’s more of a 250 is a good day.)


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I have no idea how I didn't make my picks. That sucks. I wasn't too far off the top.
> 
> Maybe next year...




Well, you should still play since I think they have prizes for the weekly best.


----------



## DaveMage

So I thought, "Hey, I'll take the Texans and gain a game on everyone!"  After all, they had their star receiver back, their star running back was back, and even their right guard was back from injury.  

KC played like a lame duck last week, so it's likely that this could be the upsat that puts me ahead!

Yeah.

45-17 KC.

I hate the Texans...


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Well, you should still play since I think they have prizes for the weekly best.



 Yeah, I probably will. It's only 30 seconds out of my life each week, and I won't be thought of as a quitter!


----------



## JoeBlank

Sorry you missed the week, Dimwhit. I've come close a couple of times, once only getting my picks in within the hour before games began. 

My office pool has a year-end winner, with 10% of each week's pot going into the year-end pot. One can miss a few weeks, as I think we allow you to drop your worst 4 weeks before figuring the year-end total. This probably came about to encourage those who missed a week or two to keep playing and stay in the hunt for the big prize.


----------



## reveal

Week 11

Bront - 11
reveal - 11
Keryn - 11
Jaws - 10
JoeBlank - 10
Crothian - 10
loki44 - 10
drothgery - 10
JimAde - 10
Dungannon - 9
GlassJaw - 9
DaveMage - 9
Captain Tagon - 9
fett527 - 9
Brother Shatterstone - 8
Dimwhit - 0

Overall

Jaws - 115
JoeBlank - 111
Dungannon - 108
GlassJaw - 107
DaveMage - 102
Captain Tagon - 101
Crothian - 98
loki44 - 98
Bront - 95
reveal - 95
Brother Shatterstone - 95
drothgery - 94
Dimwhit - 94
fett527 - 92
JimAde - 89
Keryn - 86


----------



## JimAde

Well another decent week for me.  Of course, I think it gets easier as you get farther into the season and the team records really start to reflect how good they are.

Oh yeah, almost forgot:  GAAAAH! Stupid Packers!  Make me stay up until Midnight and STILL lose.  Grrrr!

There.  Now I feel better.


----------



## fett527

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yeah, I probably will. It's only 30 seconds out of my life each week, and I won't be thought of as a quitter!



OK, Dimwhit.  We're gonna battle each other (and anyone else) for the those-that-missed-a-week crown!  You're 2 points ahead of me and I'm coming for ya!


----------



## JimAde

fett527 said:
			
		

> OK, Dimwhit.  We're gonna battle each other (and anyone else) for the those-that-missed-a-week crown!  You're 2 points ahead of me and I'm coming for ya!



 I'd just like to point out that I haven't missed a week and you guys are both still beating me.  Don't feel too bad.


----------



## Jaws

JimAde said:
			
		

> GAAAAH! Stupid Packers!



Yep. We showed the world why we are 2-8.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws, you're only 2 games off of the overall leaderboard....

Well done!


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Jaws, you're only 2 games off of the overall leaderboard....
> 
> Well done!



You mean 9.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Jaws

Don't forget to make your picks this week before 12:30 ET on Turkey Day.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws said:
			
		

> You mean 9.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j.




Well, you're 9 from the TOP of the leaderboard but 3 from being *on* the leaderboard.  (It was 2 yesterday, I forgot to check this morning.)


----------



## Crothian

Well, the first game was really not that good.  But the second game is nice and tied in the 4th.  Denver is not looking good.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, the first game was really not that good.




It was for us Falcon fans. 

The Denver game was great, though. I'm glad they pulled it out.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, its been a while since we had a OT Thanksgiving game...stupid coin flip game!!


----------



## Dimwhit

I'll always remember the OT game (I'm almost positive it was a Thanksgiving game) between Detroit and Chicago, back when the Bears had Vince Evans as their QB. Opening kickoff in OT was run back by the Bears for a TD. For whatever reason, that game made an impression on me.


----------



## Jaws

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'll always remember the OT game (I'm almost positive it was a Thanksgiving game) between Detroit and Chicago, back when the Bears had Vince Evans as their QB. Opening kickoff in OT was run back by the Bears for a TD. For whatever reason, that game made an impression on me.



I was a kid around 10 when I watched a Packer game vs. da Bears. It went into OT. Packers were going for a field goal for the win.

Sept. 7, 1980: Packers 12, Chi. Bears 6

''Chester Marcol catches his own blocked kick (by Alan Page) and runs 25 yards for game winning touchdown six minutes into overtime...Only overtime contest in Packers-Bears series, NFL's longest rivalry.''

''It was one of the few bright spots in a 5-10-1 season. On opening day, the Packers held Walter Payton to 65 yards and took the Bears into overtime tied 6-6. In OT, Chester Marcol's game-winning field goal try was blocked by Alan Page, but the ball bounced right back to Marcol and he ran it in 25 yards for a touchdown and what coach Bart Starr would call "the most dramatic win I've ever been part of." One footnote: The Bears beat the Packers later that season, 61-7.''

I've been a Packer fan ever since. If the Packers still beat the Bears both times this year, it means a perfect season to me.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'll always remember the OT game (I'm almost positive it was a Thanksgiving game) between Detroit and Chicago, back when the Bears had Vince Evans as their QB. Opening kickoff in OT was run back by the Bears for a TD. For whatever reason, that game made an impression on me.




Same here.

Funny that...


----------



## Crothian

Bengals are looking good after the tough lose last week, I'd hate to play them in the playoffs.


----------



## Bront

Bears win again.  Orton is looking better and better each week, and their running attack is deep even without Cedric Benson.

Bears look like a serious playoff contender if they can at least be competitive on offense.

Tampa Bay is pretty good as well, have to give them credit.  They're going to give their division fits.


----------



## Crothian

it looks like New England could lose every game from here out and stiull win their division.    Not a great week for my picks either.


----------



## reveal

I would be surprised if Jay Feeley had a job tomorrow.


----------



## Crothian

Onloy if the Giants think they can get someonwe better.  Not a lot f good kickers out there these days.


----------



## Jaws

reveal said:
			
		

> I would be surprised if Jay Feeley had a job tomorrow.



Had the chance to win three times, and doesn't even make the distance on the last two kicks.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Dungannon

Jaws said:
			
		

> Had the chance to win three times, and doesn't even make the distance on the last two kicks.



And as a nearly lifelong Seahawks fan, I couldn't be happier about it.


----------



## DaveMage

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And as a nearly lifelong Seahawks fan, I couldn't be happier about it.




And I actually got the pick right too.


----------



## Bront

Why, oh why, did I make a last minute change and take Oakland over Miama?   Points aren't up, but I made a few off picks.  Missed the Seattle game though 

Edit: Why does ESPN list Anthony Bryant, a DT, as having kicked an extra point for Tampa Bay?


----------



## Crothian

Going to be a long night for the Steelers.....


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Going to be a long night for the Steelers.....




Maybe not.


----------



## Crothian

THe steelers are keeping in kinda close but the offense just can't do anything


----------



## reveal

Week 12 Results

Jaws - 14
GlassJaw - 14
JoeBlank - 13
Dungannon - 13
Captain Tagon - 13
DaveMage - 12
loki44 - 12
Crothian - 11
Bront - 11
reveal - 11
Dimwhit - 11
fett527 - 11
Brother Shatterstone - 10
drothgery - 10
Keryn - 10
JimAde - 9

Overall

Jaws - 129
JoeBlank - 124
GlassJaw - 121
Dungannon - 121
Captain Tagon - 114
DaveMage - 114
loki44 - 110
Crothian - 109
Bront - 106
reveal - 106
Dimwhit - 105
Brother Shatterstone - 105
drothgery - 104
fett527 - 103
JimAde - 98
Keryn - 96


----------



## DaveMage

The sad thing is, even if Jaws forgot to make his picks next week, I probably still couldn't catch him....

My pick 'em fu has disappointed me.

*sigh*


----------



## JoeBlank

Jaws has clearly taken the title of expert picker. Even when I get 13 right, I still lose ground to him in the overall scores.


----------



## DaveMage

I'd have had a perfect early game sweep if it wasn't for those meddlin' Bengals....

*shakes fist*


----------



## Crothian

Ya, stupid Bengals....and Browns....my State failed me today!!


----------



## Dungannon

Dammit, I knew I forgot to do something this week.  Looks like a big, fat 0 for me.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Dammit, I knew I forgot to do something this week.  Looks like a big, fat 0 for me.





Me too man, me too.


----------



## Bront

Dang it!  Houston couldn't hold on.

I had a feeling that game would be close.

Looks like unless Philly wins on Monday, thing are pretty much the same.


----------



## fett527

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Me too man, me too.



Me three.  That's two weeks I missed so I'm gonna bow out for the rest of the season.  Oh well.


----------



## JimAde

fett527 said:
			
		

> Me three.  That's two weeks I missed so I'm gonna bow out for the rest of the season.  Oh well.



 Why?  Just because you can't win the whole enchilada doesn't mean you shouldn't play.  By that logic, none of us would play RPGs


----------



## Crothian

By that logic I also should drop out of the picking...I'm not going to win, but its still fun.


----------



## Dimwhit

Next year, we really need to set it to drop the highest and lowest week for times when people miss a week.


----------



## fett527

JimAde said:
			
		

> Why?  Just because you can't win the whole enchilada doesn't mean you shouldn't play.  By that logic, none of us would play RPGs



It's not logic, it's a choice.    Holidays coming up and things will only get busier over the weekends as well as being busier at work so I'm time shaving.   I'm choosing the bowl pick em over finishing out the pigskin pickem.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> By that logic I also should drop out of the picking...I'm not going to win, but its still fun.




Ditto. I did a lot better in the college pickem; in the pros, I'd have to have few perfect weeks to get into the running.


----------



## JoeBlank

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Next year, we really need to set it to drop the highest and lowest week for times when people miss a week.




Can you do that? It sounds like a good idea to me. Helps everyone, especially those that miss a week or two, but also those who have a bad week.

Not any way to make that retroactive, is there? I just want things to be fun and fair for everyone, I have not missed a week yet.


----------



## Crothian

well, those of us who haven't missed a week could miss a week on purpose


----------



## Dimwhit

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Can you do that? It sounds like a good idea to me. Helps everyone, especially those that miss a week or two, but also those who have a bad week.
> 
> Not any way to make that retroactive, is there? I just want things to be fun and fair for everyone, I have not missed a week yet.



 I'm pretty sure it's an option when the league is set up. Not sure if you can make it retroactive, though. There should be a league settings link somewhere. You might look around and see if it's there. If you click Group Scoresheet, you'll see a setting for Group Score that says 'no weeks dropped.' Not sure if you can still change it, though.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's an option when the league is set up. Not sure if you can make it retroactive, though. There should be a league settings link somewhere. You might look around and see if it's there. If you click Group Scoresheet, you'll see a setting for Group Score that says 'no weeks dropped.' Not sure if you can still change it, though.




Yeah, but if you do that, then you probably will not qualify for the prizes.

Of course, we can do it on our own, as we have all of the data from each week.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, what a bad MNF game......


----------



## Dungannon

Whatta ya mean, bad?  That was a _beautiful_ game.


----------



## reveal

Week 13 

GlassJaw - 15
Jaws - 14
JoeBlank - 14
DaveMage - 14
loki44 - 14
Brother Shatterstone - 14
Crothian - 13
Dimwhit - 13
Keryn - 13
Bront - 12
drothgery - 12
JimAde - 11
reveal - 10
Dungannon - 0
Captain Tagon - 0
fett527 - 0

Overall 

Jaws - 143
JoeBlank - 138
GlassJaw - 136
DaveMage - 128
loki44 - 124
Crothian - 122
Dungannon - 121
Brother Shatterstone - 119
Dimwhit - 118
Bront - 118
drothgery - 116
reveal - 116
Captain Tagon - 114
Keryn - 109
JimAde - 109
fett527 - 103


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, what a bad MNF game......




And they only get worse for MNF....

New Orleans at Atlanta
Green Bay at Baltimore
New England at New York Jets


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And they only get worse for MNF....
> 
> Green Bay at Baltimore




Yeah. One one hand, this is a game the Pack could win. On the other hand, winning would probably take them out of the running for Reggie Bush (of course, he could decide to come back to USC for another year...).


----------



## DaveMage

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah. One one hand, this is a game the Pack could win. On the other hand, winning would probably take them out of the running for Reggie Bush (of course, he could decide to come back to USC for another year...).




I think the Texans will win the Bush sweepstakes.


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I think the Texans will win the Bush sweepstakes.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws said:
			
		

>




Yeah, I realized after I posted it that one could take that in many different ways...


----------



## Dungannon

If the Texans end up with the #1 overall pick, they'd be better served to trade down to #3 or #4 and get D'Brickashaw Ferguson and more picks.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah. One one hand, this is a game the Pack could win. On the other hand, winning would probably take them out of the running for Reggie Bush (of course, he could decide to come back to USC for another year...).



 If I were the Packers, I'd do everything possible to get Matt Leinart. Favre doesn't have too many more seasons left in him, so a franchise QB is worth it. Let Leinart learn a bit from Favre before taking over. Green Bay isn't desperate for a RB. Ahman Green is great when he's healthy.

Anyway, that would be my goal as GM of the Pack.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And they only get worse for MNF....
> 
> New Orleans at Atlanta
> Green Bay at Baltimore
> New England at New York Jets




THose aren't bad match ups, they could easily be exciting hard fought games.  Last night was not exciting and not hard fought.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> If I were the Packers, I'd do everything possible to get Matt Leinart. Favre doesn't have too many more seasons left in him, so a franchise QB is worth it. Let Leinart learn a bit from Favre before taking over. Green Bay isn't desperate for a RB. Ahman Green is great when he's healthy.
> 
> Anyway, that would be my goal as GM of the Pack.




Pack did that in 2004 draft when they got Rodgers in the first round.....


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pack did that in 2004 draft when they got Rodgers in the first round.....



 Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Never mind. 

Makes me wonder when Leinart will be taken, then. Houston already has Carr (though maybe they'll trade him and try with Leinart), SF has Alex Smith, GB has Rogers...maybe the Jets? Or are they still committed to Pennington? Interesting...


----------



## Jaws

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Houston already has Carr (though maybe they'll trade him and try with Leinart)



That's what I would do.

Quarterback when Favre retires. Running back because Green is injury prone. Packers need help all over.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

So...anyone else think the Jags could beat the Colts this weekend....????


----------



## Crothian

Can they...yes.  But I'm not sure they will.


----------



## drothgery

They could. But probably not without Leftwich, and even with him, the Colts are probably just too good. I expect them to lose sometime after they clinch home field throughout the playoffs this week; their backups aren't bad, but probably can't beat the Chargers (or Seahawks, if they haven't wrapped up home-field by then).


----------



## Dimwhit

If the Colts don't sit their starters for the last 2-3 games, they'll go 16-0.


----------



## Crothian

I don't see them sitting anyone.  They have some tough games left and they could lose one, but I'm, not picking against them.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't see them sitting anyone.  They have some tough games left and they could lose one, but I'm, not picking against them.




Dungy has strongly implied that they will, and they certainly will if they lose a game. Certainly if they go to the fourth quarter with a big lead, the stars are going to be on the bench. To loose Manning or James or Harrison or Wayne or Freeney in a meaningless game would really, really suck.


----------



## reveal

drothgery said:
			
		

> Dungy has strongly implied that they will, and they certainly will if they lose a game. Certainly if they go to the fourth quarter with a big lead, the stars are going to be on the bench. To loose Manning or James or Harrison or Wayne or Freeney in a meaningless game would really, really suck.




I would expect him to keep them in at least a half. They need to stay ready and not get too soft going into the playoffs. They'll already have a weeks break at the end of the season.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> Dungy has strongly implied that they will, and they certainly will if they lose a game. Certainly if they go to the fourth quarter with a big lead, the stars are going to be on the bench. To loose Manning or James or Harrison or Wayne or Freeney in a meaningless game would really, really suck.




Ya, if they lose a game all bets are off on the rest of the season.  And lots of temas sit starters if they have a big lead in the 4th, so that's not unusual at all.  I think it will be interesting though if they do sit starters when they have the one seed locked up.


----------



## DaveMage

reveal said:
			
		

> I would expect him to keep them in at least a half. They need to stay ready and not get too soft going into the playoffs. They'll already have a weeks break at the end of the season.




Exactly.  The 1996 Denver Broncos completely rested their starters after they had clinched...and ended up losing to Jacksonville in Denver's first playoff game despite being heavy favorites.


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Exactly.  The 1996 Denver Broncos completely rested their starters after they had clinched...and ended up losing to Jacksonville in Denver's first playoff game despite being heavy favorites.



 Exactly. Resting starters when you have a bye is a big mistake in my book. There are too many good teams in the AFC to risk being rusty.


----------



## Crothian

is there also an extra week between the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl?  THat would be another week of rest potentially.


----------



## Dimwhit

Depends on the year. This year, there is an extra week. The AFC/NFC championship is the weekend of Jan 22. The Superbowl is Feb 5.

I hate it when they do that, personally.


----------



## Crothian

I know it depndson the year, and I hate it too...but I just didn't know if it was this year or not.  So, the Colts could have a week off, two games, a week off and then the super bowl.  That's a good amount of rest.


----------



## Jaws

I wonder what the upsets are going to be this week.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws said:
			
		

> I wonder what the upsets are going to be this week.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j.




Houston could upset Tennessee...


(Man, it's hard to even type that with a straight face...)


----------



## Crothian

Houston wants the first pick


----------



## Crothian

Big win for the Steelers, wish I could have seen that......


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> Big win for the Steelers, wish I could have seen that......




They manhandled the Bears.


----------



## Crothian

Ya!!  About time they man handle someone...


----------



## DaveMage

I know it's a meaningless game, but the Lions were robbed last night...

But it's looking more and more like the last game of the season between the 49ers and Texans is going to be the Reggie Bush bowl...


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I know it's a meaningless game, but the Lions were robbed last night...



Yes they were. That was clearly holding in the end zone.

But I don't give a fudge. Go Pack!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Dungannon

Consider it my latent inner conspiracy theorist, but I have a feeling the league officials are going to do whatever they can to improve Brett Favre's chances of winning these final games in case this is his swan song.  Expect more of the same next week when the Packers play on MNF.


----------



## Jaws

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Consider it my latent inner conspiracy theorist, but I have a feeling the league officials are going to do whatever they can



I think that it is also a conspiracy about why punters don't go for the sidelines.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws said:
			
		

> Yes they were. That was clearly holding in the end zone.
> 
> But I don't give a fudge. Go Pack!
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j.




Well, all of us picked the Pack, so I'm glad they won in that sense, but I was surprised that Jauron didn't argue more vehemently about the holding call.

Give Gado credit for quick-thinking, though....


----------



## JoeBlank

Whoops, I finally managed to screw up, but it only cost me one game. I somehow did not pick a winner in MNF, which sucks because I am a homer and always pick the Falcons. 

The odd thing is I did pick a tiebreaker score, and it would have been very close to correct except that I switched the teams, putting down NO 24, ATL 17, when I meant the opposite. What was I smoking when I made my picks?

And I lost ground to Jaws because of it. Looking like it will be very hard to catch our leader, with only 3 weeks left.


----------



## reveal

I forgot to do these this morning. I'll update the scores first thing when I get home.


----------



## reveal

Week 14 

Jaws - 13
loki44 - 13
Crothian - 13
Dungannon - 13
drothgery - 13
JimAde - 13
JoeBlank - 12
DaveMage - 12
Dimwhit - 12
Bront - 11
reveal - 11
Keryn - 11
GlassJaw - 10
Brother Shatterstone - 10
Captain Tagon - 10
fett527 - 0

Overall

Jaws - 156
JoeBlank - 150
GlassJaw - 146
DaveMage - 140
loki44 - 137
Crothian - 135
Dungannon - 134
Dimwhit - 130
drothgery - 129
Bront - 129
Brother Shatterstone - 129
reveal - 129
Captain Tagon - 124
JimAde - 122
Keryn - 120
fett527 - 103


----------



## Dimwhit

:sigh: If I hadn't missed that one week, I'd be up there closer to the top...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> :sigh: If I hadn't missed that one week, I'd be up there closer to the top...



piff...  You're still doing better than me.


----------



## Crothian

If I wasn't such an idiot and could pick better....I'd be at the top!!


----------



## JimAde

Best.  Week.  Evar!


----------



## drothgery

JimAde said:
			
		

> Best.  Week.  Evar!




Ditto.


----------



## DaveMage

A few tough ones to call this week:

Pittsburgh at Minnesota
Kansas City at New York Giants
Dallas at Washington
Atlanta at Chicago


----------



## loki44

Don't forget there are Saturday games this week.  Get your picks in early!


----------



## Crothian

unless you ar eahead of me...then you can forget your picks.....


----------



## JimAde

I haven't been able to do my picks.  Keep getting a server error.  Guess I'll try again...


----------



## Jaws

JimAde said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to do my picks.  Keep getting a server error.  Guess I'll try again...



I just did them. No problem.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

I find that if I go directly to the EN World group page, I get errors, but if I go to the pigskin pick'em front page, it works just fine.

Here's the front page:

http://games.espn.go.com/pigskin/frontpage


----------



## Crothian

picking Tampa Bay to win in an upset was obviously a bad choice......


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> picking Tampa Bay to win in an upset was obviously a bad choice......




I picked NE, but I had hoped the Bucs would pull the upset...  Oh, well...


----------



## Dungannon

Yeah, I picked Tampa too.  Oh well, just means I won't go 16-0 this week.


----------



## Dimwhit

I went with New England. Tampa Bay + cold weather = loss. At least 95 percent of the time. It's always a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I went with New England. Tampa Bay + cold weather = loss. At least 95 percent of the time. It's always a pretty safe bet.




That's a terrible statistic.  Tamba was so bad for so long that I'm sure they have all sorts of conditions that they had more loses then wins.  Its like those that thought that the Steelers winning the past 8 or 9 against the Colts mattered this year when they faced off.


----------



## Dimwhit

Yeah, but they're something like 1-40 in sub-40 degree weather. I know there are bad stats, but there's just no positive way to spin that.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they're something like 1-40 in sub-40 degree weather. I know there are bad stats, but there's just no positive way to spin that.




That's because we don't have any useful info.  How often where those games bad Tamba Bay teams against good Green Bay and Chicago teams?  I imagine that is where many of those loses happened when they were in the NFC central.


----------



## Crothian

KC needs to learn how to tackle.


----------



## Dungannon

It's the 4th quarter, the ill-timed Eli Manning Interception should be coming up soon.


----------



## Crothian

Well, its not mattering.....Tiki is taking over the game and with 2 minutes Giants are up by 10 again.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> KC needs to learn how to tackle.




Yeah, that was ugly.


----------



## Crothian

And Buffalo is handling Denver...who predicted that?


----------



## DaveMage

Well... 7-7 at the half.

*yawn*

Time for bed.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, bed already?  I'm staying up for this.


----------



## drothgery

Spent the day with friends in OC, come back to find I'm 3-0. Not too shabby.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, bed already?  I'm staying up for this.




Today is my day to wake up early with the kids.    

(Actually, that's pretty much every day.)

But, yay!  Denver won!

3-0!


----------



## drothgery

Wow, I'm having an excellent week here. 11-0 so far, 13-0 barring any miracle comebacks (Washington's up 28-0 on Dallas, Cinci's up 24-7 on Detroit), and the one game that's in doubt (Cleveland v. Oakland), I've got the team that's currently leading (Oakland). I'm pretty sure the Houston over Arizona pick was accidental, though...

Edit: And it looks like I'm 13-1 before the night games, with the Browns spoiling my perfect record via a last-minute field goal.


----------



## DaveMage

drothgery said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm having an excellent week here. 11-0 so far, 13-0 barring any miracle comebacks (Washington's up 28-0 on Dallas, Cinci's up 24-7 on Detroit), and the one game that's in doubt (Cleveland v. Oakland), I've got the team that's currently leading (Oakland). I'm pretty sure the Houston over Arizona pick was accidental, though...
> 
> Edit: And it looks like I'm 13-1 before the night games, with the Browns spoiling my perfect record via a last-minute field goal.




You have had the best by 3 games!

I don't think anyone has won a week by such a large margin, so we'll see if you can keep it up in the last two.

10-4 so far for me, not too bad.


----------



## Crothian

I got ten right, so not too bad.  Go Browns!!


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> You have had the best by 3 games!
> 
> I don't think anyone has won a week by such a large margin, so we'll see if you can keep it up in the last two.




Nobody's won a week by more than a game, actually. The best week in our group was 15 wins, which I can tie, but not beat. I've got the Pack and the Bears, but they're both little better than coinflip games.


----------



## Crothian

Bears are winning this coin flip.  The ball is just bouncing their way...its been something else.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bears are winning this coin flip.  The ball is just bouncing their way...its been something else.




If Grossman improves the Bears' passing game from awful to mediocre beyond the second half today, I'd suddenly become a lot more reluctant to start making those "NFC Champion Seahawks" shirts (they've still got to be the favorites, but the Bears are sudenly worth worrying about instead of a harmless annoyance like the Giants and the NFC wild card teams; it'll be the Seahawks, Panthers, or Bears who get to lose the Super Bowl) ...


----------



## Crothian

Ya, if Grossman can improve in these final two games the NFC gets a lot tougher


----------



## JimAde

Ack.  ESPN site never let me log in this week so no picks for me.  Bummer.


----------



## DaveMage

That stinks.

Of course, the only way I'm going to win is if Jaws forgets to play the next TWO weeks.


----------



## drothgery

Jaws would have to completely go into the tank (or miss a week) to not win the year; he's ten games up with two weeks remaining. Usually the spread between best and worst in our group is five games or less (this week is the only exception, as both Dugannon and I picked the Pack tonight).

Edit: There was one other time when first beat worst by six games, but even the two-game spread between first and second this week was the largest we've had all year; usually the weekly leader is ahead by one game or tied with a few others.


----------



## Crothian

Wow...that was a bad lose.


----------



## reveal

Week 15 

drothgery - 14
Jaws - 12
DaveMage - 12
Bront - 12
GlassJaw - 11
loki44 - 11
Crothian - 11
Dimwhit - 10
Brother Shatterstone - 10
reveal - 10
Captain Tagon - 9
Keryn - 9
Dungannon - 8
JoeBlank - 0
JimAde - 0
fett527 - 0

Overall 

Jaws - 168
GlassJaw - 157
DaveMage - 152
JoeBlank - 150
loki44 - 148
Crothian - 146
drothgery - 143
Dungannon - 142
Bront - 141
Dimwhit - 140
Brother Shatterstone - 139
reveal - 137
Captain Tagon - 133
Keryn - 129
JimAde - 122
fett527 - 103


----------



## Dungannon

Wow, what a terrible week for me.  I will now go drown my sorrows in eggnog.


----------



## DaveMage

drothgery said:
			
		

> Jaws would have to completely go into the tank (or miss a week) to not win the year; he's ten games up with two weeks remaining. Usually the spread between best and worst in our group is five games or less (this week is the only exception, as both Dugannon and I picked the Pack tonight).
> 
> Edit: There was one other time when first beat worst by six games, but even the two-game spread between first and second this week was the largest we've had all year; usually the weekly leader is ahead by one game or tied with a few others.




Nice pickin', drothgery...


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Nice pickin', drothgery...



Great job.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## JoeBlank

Looks like I blew it. We had some stormy weather last week, causing me to lose power for a day and my internet connection at home. Work was also without power for most of a day, and by the time everything was back up and running I was in a panic to get everything done before leaving for vacation. Forgot to get my picks in, so now I have no chance of catching Jaws. I didn't realize my error until returning to our hotel room late Sunday, after our first full day at Disneyworld, and getting the kids to sleep before checking the Falcons score and watching them lose.

I'll get picks in for the last couple of weeks, and enjoy the battle for 2d or 3d. 

Next year we should remember to check into an option of dropping your worst week or two, since this missed-week situation has affected so many of us.


----------



## DaveMage

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Forgot to get my picks in, so now I have no chance of catching Jaws.




Unless he forgets a week too...

*casts confusion*


----------



## Crothian

we can only hope


----------



## JoeBlank

Good idea! To make it fair, Jaws has to skip next week!

(Only kidding, Jaws. Take the win, it is rightfully yours!)


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> *casts confusion*



I made my save for this week.

The reason I don't forget, is because in another pick em I have a good chance at the big overall season prize.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## DaveMage

Jaws said:
			
		

> I made my save for this week.




Dang.


----------



## Dungannon

Whew, I just remembered to make my picks.  Dang Saturday games...


----------



## Crothian

I like the Saturday games, I get to watch them!!


----------



## Dungannon

Lots of exciting early games today.  7 of the 10 games are close right now, either tied or one team has a lead of 7 or fewer points in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Crothian

The steelers win the games they should.  All there loses save one came against playoff teams, they need to beat some of them in the playoffs though.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Crothian said:
			
		

> The steelers win the games they should.  All there loses save one came against playoff teams, they need to beat some of them in the playoffs though.





Which is the exact opposite of the way the Steelers have played the last few years.


----------



## Crothian

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Which is the exact opposite of the way the Steelers have played the last few years.




Well, lat year in the regular season they beat everyone exceopt the Raven game when the QB got injuried.  So, they beat the good and the bad teams.  But I just think it's rare that out of 5 other playoff teams Steelers played and lost to 4 of them.  Its the opposite of the Colts who played 4 of the five other playoff teams and they beat all of them.


----------



## Jaws

I thought Tampa Bay and Atlanta was gonna end up a tie. Tampa Bay to win with only 15 seconds left in overtime.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

Atlanta was part of the last tie in the NFL...oddly enough against the Steelers    Everything conects in the NFL thread!!


----------



## JoeBlank

Curse you, Falcons! 

Only one more game left to at least pay off on the promise of giving us back-to-back winning seasons for the first time ever.


----------



## JimAde

No picks for me again this week.  AND the packers lost ugly.

But hey, it's Christmas time.  I'm happy anyway!   Happy holidays to everybody.


----------



## reveal

Week 16 Results

Jaws - 12
loki44 - 11
Dungannon - 11
DaveMage - 10
JoeBlank - 10
Crothian - 10
Brother Shatterstone - 10
reveal - 10
GlassJaw - 9
Bront - 9
drothgery - 8
Captain Tagon - 8
Keryn - 7
Dimwhit - 4
JimAde - 0
fett527 - 0

Overall

Jaws - 180
GlassJaw - 166
DaveMage - 162
JoeBlank - 160
loki44 - 159
Crothian - 156
Dungannon - 153
drothgery - 151
Bront - 150
Brother Shatterstone - 149
reveal - 147
Dimwhit - 144
Captain Tagon - 141
Keryn - 136
JimAde - 122
fett527 - 103


----------



## Dimwhit

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Curse you, Falcons!
> 
> Only one more game left to at least pay off on the promise of giving us back-to-back winning seasons for the first time ever.



 Tell me about it. They're killin' me!!


----------



## DaveMage

I think it's sad that even if Jaws skips this weekend - and I go 16-0 - he still beats me.

But...



JUST WAIT 'TIL NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaws

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I think it's sad that even if Jaws skips this weekend - and I go 16-0 - he still beats me.



I was tempted to not pick for the week to see if GlassJaw would be able to bypass me.

But I want to see what my overall rank could be. Right now at #47.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian

well, you can still pick and see if he'ds get 15 or more right to pass you if you didn't pick.  I'm hoping to get all 25 games right so I can win!!


----------

